# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Spokies

## Pete

Bike share program coming to downtown areas of Oklahoma City
BY STEVE LACKMEYER slackmeyer@opubco.com 
Published: August 3, 2011

Such programs have stations where bicycles are checked in and out with a deposit placed on one's credit card. A nominal charge is sometimes paid for use of the bicycles; final details of the downtown arrangements are pending negotiation of a vendor contract.

Jennifer Gooden, director of the city's sustainability office, hopes to start a pilot program with four locations this fall, with a full program launch next spring. She is still meeting with vendors, though she envisions the program will ultimately include about 90 bicycles.

It will all be in the central city  Automobile Alley, Bricktown, downtown, and it could go up into the medical business district, Gooden said.


Read more: Bike share program coming to downtown areas of Oklahoma City | News OK

----------


## metro

I've been wondering the status of this, was supposed to launch last year, thanks for the update!

----------


## Urban Pioneer

It looks as though a request to solicit interested operators for the operation of the program is slated for the council agenda tomorrow.

----------


## metro

Any idea why eh are more than a year behind schedule?

----------


## Urban Pioneer

I would guess that it is because Autumn (the sustainability director) got married and moved.  They had to hire a new person.  Obviously, the time it took for the HR process and the new person to get "up to speed on their own" could easily take a year.

----------


## Steve

Which I hear is the same reason the idea of a Goodwill recycling center on Hudson Avenue imploded. Not sure Autumn left the city with her tasks done as well as some might have hoped.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

> Which I hear is the same reason the idea of a Goodwill recycling center on Hudson Avenue imploded.


Not to mention that it had strong organized opposition at the ready by Rick Dowell and Leonard Sullivan who very much did not want it in the neighborhood.

----------


## ljbab728

http://newsok.com/oklahoma-city-to-l...rticle/3639253

----------


## dankrutka

Awesome and the tentative station locations seem well placed save one glaring exception - Automobile Alley.

----------


## Richard at Remax

Well it says a station close to the memorial, which if on the east side of it, is right next to auto alley

----------


## Pete

It's a good hike from the memorial to most the businesses in AA.

Make no sense why they'd exclude this burgeoning area.  Would love to know why.

----------


## mcca7596

Maybe they are thinking like some others do and mean to include Automobile Alley when they say Midtown.

----------


## Thunder

This program will be a new culprit addition to spreading deadly, fatal, infectious bacterias.  The handles on those bikes will be shared with hundreds of sweating hands.  Lets hope the city will provide sanitary wipes at every station.  If you don't see one, don't even think a second on taking a chance.

----------


## rcjunkie

> This program will be a new culprit addition to spreading deadly, fatal, infectious bacterias.  The handles on those bikes will be shared with hundreds of sweating hands.  Lets hope the city will provide sanitary wipes at every station.  If you don't see one, don't even think a second on taking a chance.


No more than opening a door, pushing a elevator button, moving a chair, etc;

----------


## Thunder

> No more than opening a door, pushing a elevator button, moving a chair, etc;


I know, right, but these are bikes where the risk will be elevated due to people sweating from peddling.

----------


## BBatesokc

> This program will be a new culprit addition to spreading deadly, fatal, infectious bacterias.  The handles on those bikes will be shared with hundreds of sweating hands.  Lets hope the city will provide sanitary wipes at every station.  If you don't see one, don't even think a second on taking a chance.


I'm not sure what you do on the handle bars of your bike, but I think we'll be just fine.

----------


## catch22

I bet a lot of people who ride regularly (or will ride regularly) will wear gloves to prevent getting the hands dirty anyway. Nothing like wiping that crumb off of your white business shirt with black grime from the mix of your sweat and the rubber on the handlebars. I think everything will be fine.

----------


## Spartan

This is fantastic, but I am curious what the price tag is these days for a fledgling bikeshare program, which is what I consider 6 stations and 95 bikes.

----------


## metro

> This is fantastic, but I am curious what the price tag is these days for a fledgling bikeshare program, which is what I consider 6 stations and 95 bikes.


Last I checked this was a grant. Anyhow OKC needs more bicycle activity in the core

----------


## Just the facts

Except on high humidity days I don't think there will be a lot sweating taking place anyhow.  I now ride as part of my daily routine and I rarely ever come close to breaking a sweat.

----------


## catch22

I for one am excited about this program. I don't live or work downtown. But I can see a few evening bike rides this spring/summer to see the city from a different vantage point.

----------


## Just the facts

> I for one am excited about this program. I don't live or work downtown. But I can see a few evening bike rides this spring/summer to see the city from a different vantage point.


If you have not ridden a bicycle for years you will be surprised how much ground you can cover in very little time, even at a leisurely pace.  Most people should be able to go from the Memorial to the Arena in about 2 minutes (barring traffic lights).

----------


## Spartan

> Last I checked this was a grant. Anyhow OKC needs more bicycle activity in the core


Yes, it was a grant, but for how much? lol

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Yes, it was a grant, but for how much? lol


from tomorrows council meeting ..  is the resolution for the purchase of the pike rental systems (the city already has the bikes)

Estimated Cost $315,000
Source of Funds $182,239
Grants Management – Department of Energy – EECBG From DOE- DEEE0000920-
REELP (019-6810-0409772-G96004-G4050)

182 of the 315 is the grant

----------


## Pete

Also from the council agenda you can see they will be entering into an agreement with Sandvault for six of their Cyclestation kiosks, although exact locations have yet to be determined:

----------


## NoOkie

> Except on high humidity days I don't think there will be a lot sweating taking place anyhow.  I now ride as part of my daily routine and I rarely ever come close to breaking a sweat.


Really depends on the person.  I ride to work most of the time and usually break a bit of a sweat, even when it's below freezing.  I will say I was drenched this last summer, but I think that applies for anyone who was outside for more than 10 minutes.

----------


## metro

Thanks Pete for posting. Their promo pic is funny, the bike the guy is on isn't even the same bike they are offering to rent in the picture.

----------


## Spartan

> from tomorrows council meeting ..  is the resolution for the purchase of the pike rental systems (the city already has the bikes)
> 
> Estimated Cost $315,000
> Source of Funds $182,239
> Grants Management – Department of Energy – EECBG From DOE- DEEE0000920-
> REELP (019-6810-0409772-G96004-G4050)
> 
> 182 of the 315 is the grant


Definitely more expensive than I would have thought. Just for the rental systems? Does this include the bid for the operating agreement with Sandvault? It's definitely not approaching what I think is a "limit," but still discouraging that simple improvements like this require significant public backing..

----------


## Just the facts

> Definitely more expensive than I would have thought. Just for the rental systems?


I wonder what the liability insurance cost.

----------


## BBatesokc

My wife and I can't wait to give this a try. Wish they'd put one near the downtown YMCA. We'd love to finish a workout and then peddle to Coffee Slingers or just around the block a few times without having to haul our bikes on the car to downtown.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Definitely more expensive than I would have thought. Just for the rental systems? Does this include the bid for the operating agreement with Sandvault? It's definitely not approaching what I think is a "limit," but still discouraging that simple improvements like this require significant public backing..


no operating agreement .. 

i think that is an RFP is that going out

----------


## metro

> My wife and I can't wait to give this a try. Wish they'd put one near the downtown YMCA. We'd love to finish a workout and then peddle to Coffee Slingers or just around the block a few times without having to haul our bikes on the car to downtown.


I agree.

----------


## metro

> no operating agreement .. 
> 
> i think that is an RFP is that going out


Anyone know where you can view city RFP's?

----------


## Pete

Looks like the first bike rental locations have been set.  Strange omission of Automobile Alley.



*300 Park Ave*: install bike share station of double-sided rack to accommodate 32 bike slots east of the main library entrance, approximately 57 feet from the south curb of Park Ave.; install bike share station of single-sided rack to accommodate 24 bike slots approximately 6 feet from curb on south side of Park Ave.*1 Myriad Gardens*: install bike share station of double-sided rack to accommodate 16 bike slots at SE corner of W Sheridan Ave and W Reno Ave _(I believe they meant Sheridan & Robinson, not Reno)_*620 N Harvey Ave*: install bike share station of double sided rack to accommodate 16 bike slots on the south side of NW 6th St adjacent to the west side of the Journal Record Building*301 N Walnut*: install bike share station of two single sided racks to accommodate 8 slots per rack on east and west sides of sidewalk along N Walnut Ave at southeast corner of N Walnut and NE 2nd St*1100 N Classen Dr*: install bike share station of one single-sided rack to accommodate 16 bike slots on the west side of N Walker Ave adjacent to the east side of the Plaza Court Building

----------


## Just the facts

> Looks like the first bike rental locations have been set.  Strange omission of Automobile Alley.


Maybe they figue AA as a destination and not a point of origin.

----------


## Spartan

This is a coup. For them to not orient the rack locations to the streetcar route shows you what is thought about the streetcar among the people calling the shots behind Downtown OKC Inc.

Notice the Bikeshare rack location in front of Devon, then further up Hudson. Devon might not be an odd choice, but THAT side of the Memorial certainly is. Just by switching over to the more iconic side of the Memorial, the rack location would align better with the streetcar. 

Don't 1 and 2 seem awful close to each other? The overwhelming majority of bikes will be on Park Avenue, and only 16 serving a residential area in downtown? Bricktown?

----------


## Just the facts

The streetcar is still several years away and I am not sure anyone knows how 'set in stone' the current route is - especially considering the recent news around the bridges at Sheriden and Reno and built in ridership in Deep Deuce and East Bricktown.  I am sure moving bike locations will be super easy when and if it becomes necessary.

----------


## mcca7596

The pricing:

*Memberships 
• 1 year: $75.00 
• 1 month: $20.00 
• 1 day: $5.00 

Each membership comes with free, unlimited 30-minute rides.  Fee for 
each additional half-hour is $2.00. 

Hours of operation: 6 a.m. to 11:00 p.m., 7 days per week; bicycles can 
be returned 24 hours a day. 
• Maximum charge per day: $75.00 
• Charge for failure to return bicycle within 48 hours of check-out: 
$500.00 

Special promotions, corporate memberships of 10 or more people, and 
group memberships of 10 or more people are eligible for a discounted rate 
up to 25%.*

I can understand monthly and yearly memberships of unlimited half-hour rides. However, why not just do hourly rates for 1 day use? I mean how many people are going to take multiple 30 minute or less rides in one day if they are visiting?

If someone gets on a bike at the Memorial to ride over to Bricktown to have lunch, they're going to have to have it for over 30 minutes (I assume most would just lock it up wherever they're going because they wouldn't necessarily know that there's a station in Deep Deuce) That's at least $7 to ride a bike a couple of blocks. It just seems like the time constraints will limit this to a sightseeing venture.

Maybe the intent is to be an intermediate pedestrian circulator, how the streetcar is a long distance pedestrian circulator? I just think there needs to be really good maps showing where pick-up/drop-off locations are.

----------


## Just the facts

I think they expect someone to ride it from station 2 to station 3 where they will check it back in.  After spending an hour our so they will check it out at station 2 where they will bike over to station 4 and check it back in, and so on.  With a $500 fee for losing the bike I wouldn't be chaining it up just any where.

----------


## Spartan

This doesn't seem very well-planned.

----------


## ljbab728

> This doesn't seem very well-planned.


Why do you say that?  Do you have any information about how other cities do it that would be an improvement?

----------


## BBatesokc

I'm not familiar with these types of rentals at all. So, what happens if I'm here visiting with my small group/family of say 4-6 of us and we think it will be great to rent some bikes and ride from point A to B, for some shopping, eating, whatever, and when we get there, there are not enough open spots to check the bikes in? I assume if we lock them up to a pole and go do our thing and then ride them back to where we rented them (or maybe some spots open up) it could realistically be 2.5 hours with travel time. That would be $13/ea?  Ouch.

I think I'd stick to the trolley, which would get me to all the same locations except for #5 for free and the whole gang could come along. Maybe its just me, but I don't get it at these 1/2 hour rates.

I was originally excited about this, thinking the wife and I could ride bikes some downtown without having to lug ours on the car on occasions, but with 1/2 hour rates, we won't be doing that unfortunately. Might be cheaper to rent a bike at the boathouse and have it all day for just $10.

----------


## BoulderSooner

all 5 locations will be within a block or less of a street car stop

----------


## BBatesokc

> all 5 locations will be within a block or less of a street car stop


But that's many years away (if ever), so I don't even consider that in my opinion of something that is happening now. But when/if streetcars materialize, I would find the current bike share pricing even more bizarre.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> But that's many years away (if ever), so I don't even consider that in my opinion of something that is happening now. But when/if streetcars materialize, I would find the current bike share pricing even more bizarre.


3 years is not "many years away"

----------


## Just the facts

@BBatesokc - they are not really designed for leisurely rides around downtown.  They are really intended for business people to have an express ride to another part of downtown.  If tourist use them also - great.  I guess it would be possible you could get to another rack and it would be full although I assume there would be a surplus of racks vs the number of bikes in the system.

----------


## Rover

SInce there is no history of use, and with the changing logistics with the opening of the Devon center, there will be issues. It doesn't mean it won't work, but rather adjustments will have to be made. This would seem normal.  Adding racks, or moving racks and routes should be quick and easy. Adoption patterns will prevail, I am sure.  But, we have to start somewhere.

As for fees, it seems reasonable. This is point to point use, not really intended for site seeing.  Let's see if it works here.

----------


## BBatesokc

> @BBatesokc - they are not really designed for leisurely rides around downtown.  They are really intended for business people to have an express ride to another part of downtown.  If tourist use them also - great.  I guess it would be possible you could get to another rack and it would be full although I assume there would be a surplus of racks vs the number of bikes in the system.


I certainly could see someone living in say Midtown and riding one to work downtown and back and the yearly membership could be worth it. Seems like a tiny demographic though. I've never worked a job where I could bike to work. Even when I lived downtown and worked at Children's. Don't see how business attire and bikes can mix. I'm not against it, I just don't really 'get it.' But, it looks hip and cool.

I guess my worry about full stalls came from the sample photo at the beginning of this thread.

----------


## Just the facts

> I certainly could see someone living in say Midtown and riding one to work downtown and back and the yearly membership could be worth it. Seems like a tiny demographic though. I've never worked a job where I could bike to work. Even when I lived downtown and worked at Children's. Don't see how business attire and bikes can mix. I'm not against it, I just don't really 'get it.' But, it looks hip and cool.
> 
> I guess my worry about full stalls came from the sample photo at the beginning of this thread.


If you lived in a tiny apartment in Midtown or Deep Deuce it might be worth having a membership for commuting purposes instead of having to store a bike in your apartment.  That is a market that will continue to grow.  As for riding in business attire - if you watch the Minneapolis video a significant number of people did just that, but many companies these days are business casual anyhow.  The Deep Deuce location is less the 1/2 mile from every downtown office tower.  Even the slowest of riders could do that in 3 minutes and most people require way more than 3 minutes of excercise to even get their heart rate up.

Granted it isnt for everyone but it adds just one more piece to the puzzle for downtown living.

----------


## metro

> This doesn't seem very well-planned.


I agree. Without having an hourly rate, this will be a failure.

----------


## OKCTalker

> @BBatesokc - they are not really designed for leisurely rides around downtown.  They are really intended for business people to have an express ride to another part of downtown.  If tourist use them also - great.


JTF - I don't think you're right on this otherwise they'd locate racks deeper in the CBD (farther east on Park Avenue), and not at the Myriad Gardens or OKC Memorial. I also don't believe that there are many people who might spontaneously decide to ride to a meeting or lunch - most people are either cyclists or they aren't, and if they are, they've brought their wheels to work with them, and won't pay for access to a rental that may/may not be available. 

Pete - It IS interesting that no racks are in AA, especially with Schlegel Bikes there. Perhaps they tried to strike a deal with Steve, he didn't like the terms and passed. He'd be the go-to guy to maintain the bikes and racks. Steve Lackmeyer would know - he did a story on this (with photo) several months ago.

----------


## metro

> @BBatesokc - they are not really designed for leisurely rides around downtown.  They are really intended for business people to have an express ride to another part of downtown.  If tourist use them also - great.  I guess it would be possible you could get to another rack and it would be full although I assume there would be a surplus of racks vs the number of bikes in the system.


 I disagree. I think these are designed for SOME of that, but why would a person ride from CBD to Midtown for anything other than lunch? And who is going to ride 2 ways plus eat in 30 minutes or less? Not to mention, who wants to pay $5 on top of their lunch, just to ride a bike to lunch. #fail

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I disagree. I think these are designed for SOME of that, but why would a person ride from CBD to Midtown for anything other than lunch? And who is going to ride 2 ways plus eat in 30 minutes or less? Not to mention, who wants to pay $5 on top of their lunch, just to ride a bike to lunch. #fail


if you ride CBD to midtown .. you would buy at least a day pass ...  check out a bike in CBD  ride to midtown and check the bike in at the station ...   then after lunch check out another bike and go back to CBD .... 

all for that one 5 dollar day pass

----------


## Just the facts

Not sure why this is hard to figure out.  If you live in Level and want to eat in Midtown you walk across the street and get a bike.  You bike to Midtown and you check the bike in.  When you are done you check the bike out and ride home - where you check the bike back in.  If you work near the Memorial and you need to go to the library - you check the bike out, ride to the library, and bring the bike back.  Easily done in under 30 minutes.  If you live in Midtown and work downtown you check out a bike in the morning, and check it in downtown.  After work you check it out and ride back to Midtown where you check it in.

The bike is transportation to get you from A to B - that's it.

----------


## Skyline

I think this program should be more geared toward downtown tourists and visitors. Bricktown should be the number #1 location and definitely have their own bike rack. People can rent Segways, motorcycles and ride a horse carriage in Bricktown but can not rent a bike?

If you live downtown, midtown, arts, district, deep deuce, etc. you probably own a bike, if that is your choice of transportation. 

I definitely like all of the bike racks that have been added all over downtown, more of these please.

----------


## Just the facts

> I think this program should be more geared toward downtown tourists and visitors. Bricktown should be the number #1 location and definitely have their own bike rack. People can rent Segways, motorcycles and ride a horse carriage in Bricktown but can not rent a bike?
> 
> If you live downtown, midtown, arts, district, deep deuce, etc. you probably own a bike, if that is your choice of transportation. 
> 
> I definitely like all of the bike racks that have been added all over downtown, more of these please.


I would agree Bricktown should of had a location - probably ahead of MBG.  Deep Deuce is still in growth mode so many people moving there probably don't own a bike.  If you only have 700 sq feet storing a bike could be a problem, unless you want to keep it outside where it is subject to the elements.

----------


## mcca7596

I now understand the point to point concept; that makes more sense.

Shouldn't there be a location in the heart of Bricktown though? That's the number one destination for tourists. I don't think at this point that people from out of state or even the 'burbs are walking up to Deep Deuce and will just happen to see a bike rental location up there. If the rack was even just a couple of blocks south at the corner of Sheridan and Mickey Mantle, it could better serve tourists and still be close enough/worth the walk to serve Deep Deuce residents.

----------


## metro

> if you ride CBD to midtown .. you would buy at least a day pass ...  check out a bike in CBD  ride to midtown and check the bike in at the station ...   then after lunch check out another bike and go back to CBD .... 
> 
> all for that one 5 dollar day pass


 but again, why spend $5 when it's likely your using it just for lunch break. If im getting a $5 lunch, im not paying $5 for the bike rental and doubling my lunch cost. Furthermore if you do check one station to station, thats assuming that there will be a bike there ready to take you back. Hourly rates are the way to go for DT workers, and keep the day rate stuff for tourists.

----------


## Just the facts

> I agree. Without having an hourly rate, this will be a failure.


What do you think the hourly rate should be?

----------


## BoulderSooner

> but again, why spend $5 when it's likely your using it just for lunch break. If im getting a $5 lunch, im not paying $5 for the bike rental and doubling my lunch cost. Furthermore if you do check one station to station, thats assuming that there will be a bike there ready to take you back. Hourly rates are the way to go for DT workers, and keep the day rate stuff for tourists.


if you think you are going to use it a bunch you pay 75 and have as many point to point rides as you would want all year

----------


## BBatesokc

I still don't get it. I mean, I see who would use it, but i still think its kinda nuts to target such a tiny demographic. I know a few (5) people in living spaces less than 800 sq feet and they all own their own bike(s). Plus, as pointed out, several of the stations are in high tourism areas - which would indicate targeting that demographic. Its pretty non-intrusive, so, I say go for it if that's what they want to do, I just don't get it. People seem to want trolleys and passenger trains that hardly anyone rides, so why not bikes too. Its all good.

----------


## Just the facts

I'm thinking it might not be something you should particpate in.

----------


## Rover

Someone should open a backpack store beside the racks.  In OKC most don't use backpacks, but would find them handy for spontaneous biking. 

I see the use for someone who is downtown and needs to get to another nearby location but doesn't want to use a taxi (as, if you can find one when and where you need it) and the distance is less than what you would want to get your car out of the parking garage for, or if you don't have a car downtown.  Seems like bike commuters would have their own and not want to rely on the system.  Tourists aren't going to - try getting grandma to go along.  But as a temporary point to point solution it will be great.

----------


## Rover

I carry one when I do business or tour in the major cities..is much easier than a briefcase.  Business people tend to carry them and put their work shoes in them and wear walking shoes to walk or bike to work if they don't take public transportation.  They have leg straps with them for their slacks for the biking.  

I think biking, hiking, etc. in the urban area requires a major style change and it will take awhile here.  It is a small, small group that engages in the lifestyle here, and it will take time to catch on.  We are just babies in this urban lifestyle world.  Not only is the government having to learn, so are the people.  You don't just wake up one day and are "urban".

----------


## Just the facts

> One of the first things my wife bought for herself when we moved to Seattle.  Everyone carries one.


Just make sure you get one with some kind of thermal liner.  I took a ride over to Chik-fil-a the other day and grabed my son's backpack to put the food in.  It burned my back all the way home.

----------


## metro

> What do you think the hourly rate should be?


$1 an hour, this is a public service from a non-profit aka city government, not a for profit venture.

----------


## metro

> if you think you are going to use it a bunch you pay 75 and have as many point to point rides as you would want all year


But what if I only want to use it 1-2 times a month, it's not worth $5 to be able to ride it to Bricktown for lunch. Remind you this is a city service, not a for profit tourism business.

----------


## metro

> I'm thinking it might not be something you should particpate in.


Yeah, I'm usuall with Bates, but he clearly doesn't get this one.

----------


## Spartan

I agree with that also. This will get very little casual ridership.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Yeah, I'm usuall with Bates, but he clearly doesn't get this one.


From reading your replies, i actually think we're pretty close on this one. I have zero issue with the service in general and actually initially planned to take part. Its the implementation that has me perplexed (station locations and cost). Both of which I think are wrong for a public/city service. But, maybe some 'get fit OKC' group will sponsor them instead of sponsoring the trolleys and reduce the fare to say $1 or even free!

----------


## Just the facts

I could go with free.  I don't mind the lost bike fee or registering in advance, or even a fee after 30 minutes - but annual membership should be free.

----------


## BBatesokc

http://www.news9.com/story/17151594/...own-okc-in-may

----------


## Rover

Either it is useful and worth something or it isn't worth anything.

----------


## Just the facts

> Either it is useful and worth something or it isn't worth anything.


It cost $300,000 to implement.  How about the new I-40 - it's free to use.  Why do they make the bike riders pay but the cars get to drive on the road for free?

----------


## metro

> http://www.news9.com/story/17151594/...own-okc-in-may


what poor journalism! They clearly don't understand the purpose, nor give better case studies from other cities and Why they use it in DT and dense areas. They even said Bricktown, in which there are no racks there.

----------


## Rover

> It cost $300,000 to implement.  How about the new I-40 - it's free to use.  Why do they make the bike riders pay but the cars get to drive on the road for free?


Just maybe because virtually everyone has a car and drives.  Duh.  And we pay for our own cars, pay gasoline taxes and for license plates..  Sometimes you just try too hard.

----------


## OKCTalker

> Why do they make the bike riders pay but the cars get to drive on the road for free?


Motorists pay fuel taxes, excise taxes and registration fees, plus the cost to own, lease or rent a car. Those ain't free.

----------


## Just the facts

I was directly addressing the "value" comment from Rover.

----------


## Rover

And I stand by my statement.  If people see any value they will pay.  If not, they won't.  The idea that it has to be free to be used is what I was addressing.  If the city gives use away for a short period of time so as to get people to try it and to find out if they are willing to pay for it, great.  Long term and permanent free use means there isn't enough perception of value to make it work.

----------


## BBatesokc

No city service is truly free. But there are certainly services/amenities that are provided by the city that many people do not actually take into account they are paying for but do value.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> No city service is truly free. But there are certainly services/amenities that are provided by the city that many people do not actually take into account they are paying for but do value.


the key to this is that the city doesn't need extra expenses ....  the capital costs were mostly funded by a grant ...  and if the city can have a revenue system on the operations side ..it makes this a great deal ..   

it is simple ..it will work with the cost structure or it won't ........ IMHO it is a great deal and i will get one of the passes for 75 bucks

----------


## Urban Pioneer

> This is a coup. For them to not orient the rack locations to the streetcar route shows you what is thought about the streetcar among the people calling the shots behind Downtown OKC Inc.


Naw.  It has little to do with them.  I personally met with Jennifer Gooden and we "toured" the streetcar route extensively.  She would like nothing more than for the stations to be incorporated into streetcar stops.  In fact, she pointed out that co-branding/marketing would be beneficial in helping develop a comprehensive pedestrian assistance system.  

However, it is simply a timing issue.  It is a also a spacial issue.  The stops need to have the appropriate space for the size racks needed based on the demand of the location.

In a nutshell, this year's program is a "trial run" and she hope that more stations will be added.  Some of those stations could be possibly incorporated into the streetcar program stop design costs- depending on how our costs are.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Naw.  It has little to do with them.  I personally met with Jennifer Gooden and we "toured" the streetcar route extensively.  She would like nothing more than for the stations to be incorporated into streetcar stops.  In fact, she pointed out that co-branding/marketing would be beneficial in helping develop a comprehensive pedestrian assistance system.  
> 
> However, it is simply a timing issue.  It is a also a spacial issue.  The stops need to have the appropriate space for the size racks needed based on the demand of the location.
> 
> In a nutshell, this year's program is a "trial run" and she hope that more stations will be added.  Some of those stations could be possibly incorporated into the streetcar program stop design costs- depending on how our costs are.


also .. it should be noted that all the rack locations are within a block of likely street car stops

----------


## Urban Pioneer

> The streetcar is still several years away and I am not sure anyone knows how 'set in stone' the current route is - especially considering the recent news around the bridges at Sheriden and Reno and built in ridership in Deep Deuce and East Bricktown.  I am sure moving bike locations will be super easy when and if it becomes necessary.


Let's not mangle the thread, but the "current route" has had a dashed line, intentionally ambiguous, for us to resolve how to connect the southern portion of the system to the new CC, Park, Blvd. and Bricktown.  The Robinson Broadway, 11th, 13th couplet is probably not going to change because of politics at this point.  If it does change, it will because of costs associated with utilities.  And yes, then we might have to look at alternative ways of serving the Core/Midtown depending on the designed impact zone and its overall impact to the program budget/said goals.

But we are not there yet.  Right now, it is the intent of the committee to convey "our most desired" route to go into continued utility impact study and engineering to determine actual projected costs.

And again, moving and incorporating existing bike stations will have to do with their size and the room available at proposed stop locations.

----------


## Pete

I'm re-posting this information because I see the Bricktown Urban Design Committee has approved a site near the ballpark:




*300 Park Ave*: install bike share station of double-sided rack to accommodate 32 bike slots east of the main library entrance, approximately 57 feet from the south curb of Park Ave.; install bike share station of single-sided rack to accommodate 24 bike slots approximately 6 feet from curb on south side of Park Ave.*1 Myriad Gardens*: install bike share station of double-sided rack to accommodate 16 bike slots*620 N Harvey Ave*: install bike share station of double sided rack to accommodate 16 bike slots on the south side of NW 6th St adjacent to the west side of the Journal Record Building*301 N Walnut*: install bike share station of two single sided racks to accommodate 8 slots per rack on east and west sides of sidewalk along N Walnut Ave at southeast corner of N Walnut and NE 2nd St*1100 N Classen Dr*: install bike share station of one single-sided rack to accommodate 16 bike slots on the west side of N Walker Ave adjacent to the east side of the Plaza Court Building*2 S. Mickey Mantle Drive*

----------


## BoulderSooner

got a little update yesterday ...  and location 2 is on the SW corner of the cox .. robinson and reno ..

----------


## Pete

> got a little update yesterday ...  and location 2 is on the SE corner of the cox .. sheridan and reno ..


Sheridan and Reno don't intersect.  SE corner of the Cox Center would be Reno & EKG but that can't be right.

----------


## metro

> got a little update yesterday ...  and location 2 is on the SE corner of the cox .. sheridan and reno ..


That's odd now considering they just added the Bricktown location. Seems like the Myriad gardens across from Colcord, Devon, and near the Sheraton, and future convention center would be a better location.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Sheridan and Reno don't intersect.  SE corner of the Cox Center would be Reno & EKG but that can't be right.


sorry pete   they said SW corner of the cox .. at Robinson and Reno

----------


## Skyline

Adding the Bricktown location sounds like Okctalk worked it's magic.

----------


## Rover

The issue will be identifying the early adopters and getting them using them...to be visible so others try it.  I hope they have noticeable stands and signs (maybe small bright LED beacon) so they are obvious, and easy instructions at the point of use.  Anyone seen any renderings of the actual stations?  These need to be "sold", not just "available.

----------


## Skyline

Also, what color will the bikes be?

I would suggest using the Okc Thunder Blue as the color.

----------


## Pete

There really needs to be a location somewhere between 8th & 10th on Broadway.

I still don't understand the omission of Auto Alley.  Perhaps it's yet to come.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

> There really needs to be a location somewhere between 8th & 10th on Broadway.
> 
> I still don't understand the omission of Auto Alley.  Perhaps it's yet to come.


I think they just don't have the money as of yet.

----------


## Bullbear

Downtown Denver has a similar program and it is really set up nice.

----------


## Spartan

I looked into these programs a little more, and evidently the rack kiosks are modular so they can be added to or subtracted from depending on how ridership figures come out. I imagine that OKC is using the well-optioned bicycles, so they should have odometers and may even have GPS tracking so we can monitor where people want to go. And correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think these are cemented into the ground, so they can be moved quite easily?

I don't understand the comment about them being within a block of streetcar. The library is certainly not on the streetcar route. All of these locations are within 1 block of being spot-on it seems, but tweaking them just slightly could make a big difference--except for Bricktown, I think they definitely got that one right. Lots of space in front of the Ballpark that could use more pedestrian programming AND a great, iconic backdrop. Hard to beat that. But still think 1 and 2 are too close and 3 should be moved around to the other side of the Memorial, especially if they want to capture more casual tourist traffic.

But with their price table, maybe they don't want casual tourist traffic. I will also say that it seems pretty revolutionary to expect a system like this to achieve self-solvency. I think if OKC was doing this the same way Denver, DC, Madison, and other Bikeshare cities have and are, we'd get a system that DOES cost a little bit, but would be wildly more successful than any of us could dream. I really believe we could out-bike Denver and Minneapolis if we wanted to (well, maybe not Mpls). So we have to ask ourselves, do we want this to be majorly successful, or do we need it to pay for itself that badly?

We're talking $300,000. Maintenance costs $50/year/bike. So 100 bikes = $5,000/year in programming maintenance. This is a pretty dirt-cheap deal for an innovative transit system that could bring even more acclaim to OKC.

----------


## Just the facts

One of the highest cost associated with collecting a fee is actually collecting the fee and accounting for the money.

----------


## OKCTalker

> Maintenance costs $50/year/bike. So 100 bikes = $5,000/year in programming maintenance. This is a pretty dirt-cheap deal for an innovative transit system that could bring even more acclaim to OKC.


$50.00 per year to maintain a rental bike is entirely unrealistic, and this casts suspicion on every other cost estimate of the program. I'd like for this to be successful - defined by lots of use - but I don't want people later to feel that they were sold a program based upon fudged numbers. We have too much of that in government already.

----------


## BBatesokc

> $50.00 per year to maintain a rental bike is entirely unrealistic, and this casts suspicion on every other cost estimate of the program. I'd like for this to be successful - defined by lots of use - but I don't want people later to feel that they were sold a program based upon fudged numbers. We have too much of that in government already.


I would tend to agree. I own TREK bikes and only ride a few months of the year and my maintenance costs would be about $140 a year (two tune-ups a year, etc.) if I didn't have the Al's lifetime warranty. Even with that I still have to replace parts that are not covered and I won't put anywhere as many miles on my bike as these will hopefully see.

----------


## Just the facts

I have owned the same Huffy mountain bike for 18 years and I have spent a grand total $0 on maintenance - and it rides fine.  Of course, I do know how to use a screwdriver to adjust my own brakes and gears and can air up my own tires.

on edit - i take that back.  I ran over a thorn about 2 months ago and had to buy some patches - 5 for $4.  Since I used one that is $0.80.

However, a rental bike will probably not be subject to the same care my personal bike is and my labor is free to me.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I have owned the same Huffy mountain bike for 18 years and I have spent a grand total $0 on maintenance - and it rides fine.  Of course, I do know how to use a screwdriver to adjust my own breaks and gears and can air up my own tires.
> 
> on edit - i take that back.  I ran over a thorn about 2 months ago and had to buy some patches - 5 for $4.  Since I used one that is $0.80.


And? Unless they plan on having people tune the bikes themselves, it is going to cost money and I think $50/yr may be low.  Also depends on the style of bikes. If we're talking cruiser types with few or no gears then those are easier to maintain.

Regardless, if you're asserting the typical maintenance cost should be $0 then you're being completely unrealistic. People will not treat these bikes as well as they would their own and they will be outside 24/7. I bet if you walk into any bike shop and tell them I plan to ride my bike several times a day, most of the year, and leave it outside and ask what the yearly maintenance will be - they would laugh at only $50/yr.

----------


## Just the facts

Sorry - I posted before I finished.  I agree that the cost will be more than $50

----------


## NoOkie

> And? Unless they plan on having people tune the bikes themselves, it is going to cost money and I think $50/yr may be low.  Also depends on the style of bikes. If we're talking cruiser types with few or no gears then those are easier to maintain.
> 
> Regardless, if you're asserting the typical maintenance cost should be $0 then you're being completely unrealistic. People will not treat these bikes as well as they would their own and they will be outside 24/7. I bet if you walk into any bike shop and tell them I plan to ride my bike several times a day, most of the year, and leave it outside and ask what the yearly maintenance will be - they would laugh at only $50/yr.


I do most of my own maintenance on my bike and I can see costs being that low-and I do 6 to 10 miles a day in all weather.  Remember that you're helping pay for the shop, not just the mechanic and the parts when you take it in to Al's or wherever.  I'm a rank amateur and can clean and lube my drivetrain, replace and adjust brakes and adjust cable tension in a couple hours.  A professional bike mechanic can turn it all around in little to no time.

Plus, from what I understand the Bixi bikes use a lot of low maintenance parts-Interally Geared Hubs and Hub brakes, cables are routed through the frame to avoid wear, etc.  All that makes for a somewhat more expensive bike up front, but cheaper to maintain.

Personally, I hope this succeeds.  It seems very similar to the Capitol Bike Share program in pricing, and that's proven to be quite successful.  This is a self-interested hope, though.  If this takes off, maybe there will be some impetus to improve our cycling infrastructure outside of the CBD.  I'd love a bike lane or bridge somewhere over 235 near Britton.

----------


## BBatesokc

I may have missed it, do we know the style of the bikes that will be used?

----------


## NoOkie

> I may have missed it, do we know the style of the bikes that will be used?


You know, I thought I'd heard it was going to be a Bixi system.  But now that I'm looking, I can't find anything on it and may have just made that up in my head.

----------


## OKCTalker

http://road.cc/content/news/31222-th...otally-trashed 

The link is to a story 13 months ago about London's rental bike program. London & OKC are apples & oranges - I get that - but it clearly demonstrates that the bikes will be subjected to a lot of hard use. Bikes in the Paris program were mentioned as even more harshly treated, with their entire fleet replaced in 18 months. Transport for London states that their maintenance costs have been "much less than feared," but neither the actual or budget figures were disclosed. Be sure to watch the YouTube video at the bottom for examples of kids popping wheelies, riding bikes down stairs, doing aerials, and crashing in half pipes. 

We're not London or Paris, but $50.00 per bike for maintenance is too low.

----------


## Spartan

That wasn't a number that I got from Jennifer Gooden, so don't blame the City (blame me I guess). $50/year/bike has been discussed for other systems. Also keep in mind that in many cases, these bikes are manufactured specifically for these Bikeshare programs (they're not using typical TREK or Worksman bikes, but a special model that those companies have perfected for the public systems) and they're usually sort of like third-generation road bikes. That's why they run $400/bike in bulks of hundreds and hundreds.

----------


## kevinpate

I can readily agree it'll take more than 50 a bike, even if none of them get ridden hard down at the bowl at Wiley Post park or swishing between trees and off steps at SR or MBG.

----------


## Spartan

I don't think any of us disagree. $50/year might almost just be "too much" of a steal.

I was just making the point that, while this is the industry's standard amount supposedly for maintenance (and perhaps it is a major low-ball), clearly the fee structure is going waaay above and beyond just covering program maintenance.

----------


## metro

Spartan, considering its a grant, we can't complain. It's a step in the right direction.

----------


## Spartan

I'm not complaining about costs. I wish we were spending more on this. Boise is dropping $700,000 in their starter system, and they're not expecting it to be a stand-alone cash cow either.

----------


## OKCTalker

^^^ That's great news. Always good to base a decision on the experiences of others (although our deal is pretty much set in stone at this point).

----------


## ljbab728

http://newsok.com/oklahoma-city-to-c...rticle/3658323

----------


## CCOKC

> I'm not complaining about costs. I wish we were spending more on this. Boise is dropping $700,000 in their starter system, and they're not expecting it to be a stand-alone cash cow either.


I lived in Boise for a short time and can tell you that the bike culture there is much more entrenched than it is here.  Every city street has a dedicated bike lane and as a driver of a car I had to be especially careful to look for bikers.  I think the difference here is that we are trying to build that culture by starting this program and hope it works and in a town like Boise they already have the culture and are pretty sure that the program will be successful if not long overdue.

----------


## OKCTalker

Rode a windy 30 miles this morning with a small group and we didn't get honked at by a single motorist. It's not a trend, but it's a nice sign.

----------


## Snowman

> I lived in Boise for a short time and can tell you that the bike culture there is much more entrenched than it is here.  Every city street has a dedicated bike lane and as a driver of a car I had to be especially careful to look for bikers.  I think the difference here is that we are trying to build that culture by starting this program and hope it works and in a town like Boise they already have the culture and are pretty sure that the program will be successful if not long overdue.


I was surprised how much a recreational bike culture we have now, not sure how many would be traveling to work by one since most I know live about 20 miles from downtown.

----------


## metro

> I was surprised how much a recreational bike culture we have now, not sure how many would be traveling to work by one since most I know live about 20 miles from downtown.


There are people from Edmond and Norman that bike to work DT daily.

----------


## NoOkie

> There are people from Edmond and Norman that bike to work DT daily.


Those people make me and my 6 mile round trip feel wussy.

Then again, it's nice that riding a bike only adds about 5 or 10 minutes to my commute.

----------


## Frustratedoptimist

I think I read somewhere that nearly 20 people a day hitch their bikes on an Edmond bus and ride it to work in or near downtown OKC.

----------


## metro

> I think I read somewhere that nearly 20 people a day hitch their bikes on an Edmond bus and ride it to work in or near downtown OKC.


I know some that ride the whole way, weather permitting.

----------


## ljbab728

Starting on May 18th.

http://newsok.com/spokies-set-for-gr...rticle/3659452

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Starting on May 18th.
> 
> http://newsok.com/spokies-set-for-gr...rticle/3659452


i think it will start the beginning of may ... the 18th will just be the "official" launch

----------


## Spartan

Hey Sid, do you have a link to where you got that?

----------


## Pete

Here are some of the exact locations of the bike racks to be installed.  For some reason, there will be two at the library.  The last image is of Level.

In addition to these, there will be one on the SE corner of 6th & Harvey and another near the Bricktown Ballpark.

----------


## Spartan

7th and Walnut?

----------


## Pete

> 7th and Walnut?


2nd & Walnut -- That's the SW corner of Level.

----------


## Skyline

How about Los Angeles starting a small bike share program of their own??




> *Bike-share program coming to Los Angeles* 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la...,7130598.story

----------


## Pete

> How about Los Angeles starting a small bike share program of their own??


Small being 400 stations and 4,000 bikes?  :Ohno:

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Heck yes!  One of the racks is right outside my office door.

----------


## Watson410

The new Bike Station across the street from the Chesapeake Arena (Robinson/Reno)

----------


## Pete

Sweet!

----------


## Spartan

I just took a pic of the new racks added by the Memorial. Honestly, if you ask me they missed a huge opportunity for these to be a complimentary part of the streetscape. The racks I saw today, by the library, Cox, and Memorial, were all extremely nondescript and unoriginal.

----------


## Spartan

Before anyone uses this photo to counter what I just said, I used a creative angle to get a more attractive backdrop in this photo (I just don't see the point in taking an ugly photo of OKC)..hardly anyone will view the rack from this angle.

----------


## mcca7596

The rack at the Memorial would be far more visible to visitors if it were closer to the museum entrance.

----------


## catch22

I read on NewsOK you must have a credit card to use these and debit cards would not be accepted? Is this true. If so, that pretty much throws out any chance at all for the younger generation to use these as they do not have established credit yet or just do not want a credit card (the boat I fall in -- I will always avoid credit cards).

----------


## ljbab728

> I read on NewsOK you must have a credit card to use these and debit cards would not be accepted? Is this true. If so, that pretty much throws out any chance at all for the younger generation to use these as they do not have established credit yet or just do not want a credit card (the boat I fall in -- I will always avoid credit cards).



The problem is that debit cards can have a daily limit on how much can be charged.  If someone took off with a bike and didn't bring it back the debit card amount might not cover it.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I read on NewsOK you must have a credit card to use these and debit cards would not be accepted? Is this true. If so, that pretty much throws out any chance at all for the younger generation to use these as they do not have established credit yet or just do not want a credit card (the boat I fall in -- I will always avoid credit cards).


Yeah, I'm out. We don't use credit cards. Just keep a couple of different one's locked up for emergencies or vacations.

----------


## Watson410

I guess I'm out as well... I don't believe in Credit Cards...

----------


## Spartan

I'm also out, I got rid of my credit card when I got back to North America. I pay my bills, never needed a credit card before.. guess my one and only Spokie ride was at Better Block on Friday. Shame.

My debit card always worked to check out a bike from the racks all over Europe. I wonder if this is because they didn't want to pay for a WiFi connection at the kiosks to process bank cards. I know there are a lot of different options with kiosk features, including vis a vis registration and payment equipment, I just don't understand how there could be a difference. I have seen bikeshares before that required you to do the payment/registration in advance on a website, but this is a new wrinkle altogether.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Why can't they work like a RedBox?  Simple, easy and accessible.

----------


## dankrutka

I was also excited about this, but only use a debit card.

----------


## Pete

I'm not sure you can't use a debit card.

It probably works just like renting a car -- they put a $500 hold on the account, which is what they do with a credit card as well.


You can sign up on-line and see if it will take your debit card:

http://spokiesokc.com/sign-up/

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

1.  Depending on which company you use, renting a car with a debit card is anywhere from difficult to nearly impossible.
2.  The website states in more than one place that only credit cards are accepted and that debit cards are not.

----------


## Pete

I just called the Spokies project office and they said its credit cards only to start but they will be adding more options.

And BTW, I've never had a problem renting a car with a debit card and I've used all types of companies in many different airports over the last five years or so.  So, I can't image why Spokies can't implement a similar type of arrangement.

----------


## kevinpate

fwiw, avis/budget (or is it budget/avis?) does vehicle rentals via debit card. 200 extra hold at either counter, and 100 extra hold if reserve in advance online via Budget site (not sure if avis is 100 or 200 when reserve online as I prefer the budget site format.

It seems odd that I can rent a umpteen thousand dollar ride for a day, weekend or week plus with only a 200 hold beyond cost of rental, but for a bike ride across OKC I'll need to first buy a membership in advance and then use a regular credit card at the time I want to ride.  

Also, it seems there's no guarantee if I get a bike at the Library that there would be a place to park it at the other end rack should I go to Midtown, or, for that matter, that there would be a space available back at the library once my ride is over should I plan on a round trip.

All in all, I think I'll just stick to hoofing it.  That has served me well for a number of years, chubby legs and all.

on edit: enterprise, at least some locations, also permit debit cards, though I haven't used them in ages because of their excess paperwork compared to budget/avis for debit users.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> I just called the Spokies project office and they said its credit cards only to start but they will be adding more options.
> 
> And BTW, I've never had a problem renting a car with a debit card and I've used all types of companies in many different airports over the last five years or so.  So, I can't image why Spokies can't implement a similar type of arrangement.


Strange.  I feel like I have to jump through all sorts of hoops when I use my debit card.  Maybe it is merely a difference in perception.

At any rate, it's good to hear that there will be better options in the future.

----------


## soonermike81

I'm surprised that many people are against using credit cards.  If you're a responsible person and know how to manage your money, I think it is of great convenience.  I have never carried a balance on my credit cards, even in my college days when I first opened one up.  My brother taught me to pay it off every month.  Plus, I don't know what I would do without my hotel points.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I'm surprised that many people are against using credit cards.  If you're a responsible person and know how to manage your money, I think it is of great convenience.  I have never carried a balance on my credit cards, even in my college days when I first opened one up.  My brother taught me to pay it off every month.  Plus, I don't know what I would do without my hotel points.


+1  ... the point is get from my card are worth tons to me .... if you are not getting points you are giving away money ..

----------


## Pete

I carry credit cards but I typically don't use them.  It's very, very rare where they are required instead of a debit card.

But I suspect lots of people would prefer or only carry a debit card and this program should take that into consideration.

I plan to speak with them again later today and will share what I discover.

----------


## catch22

Okay. I went downtown this afternoon to try it out. It did accept my debit card, and I was able to rent a bike. I am unsure as to how much money I was charged though or was "held."

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Interesting...

----------


## BBatesokc

I think some of the confusion is that there are debit only cards and visa logo'd debit cards that work anywhere Visa is accepted.

----------


## Pete

But I think virtually all debit cards these days are associated with credit card companies.

Aren't the pretty much one and the same?

----------


## catch22

I think you are fine as long as your debit card can be run as credit. Most banks allow the choice of debit (pin) or credit when checking out, I assume the bike racks automatically run it as credit. I'll run by my ATM tomorrow and see if a large amount of money was "held"

----------


## catch22

And I hope not because I have a $740 purchase to make on Thursday....boo

----------


## Just the facts

You only need the credit card to sign up.  You don't need it to rent the actual bike.  You will get a membership card in the mail that you use to checkout a bike.  So defrost the credit card, sign up on-line, and put the credit card back in the freezer.

----------


## BBatesokc

> But I think virtually all debit cards these days are associated with credit card companies.
> 
> Aren't the pretty much one and the same?


Several banks (including Bank of America) offer ATM only Debit cards. Those must be associated with a password/key.

----------


## Pete

I have the standard-issue BofA ATM card and it has the Visa logo on it.

It came with the basic, free checking account and I never asked for a special ATM card.  I can only use it up to the amount currently available in my checking account.

I think the Visa logo just means you can use it wherever Visa is accepted, not that it itself is a credit card.


And that is the card I use for pretty much everything, including car rentals and hotels that require a temporary hold.

----------


## windowphobe

> But I think virtually all debit cards these days are associated with credit card companies. Aren't the pretty much one and the same?


For the most part, though there are some that don't bear a credit-card logo.

And there's the BOk check card, which works like a Visa, and _only_ like a Visa: if you tell the little terminal it's a debit card, it will be declined, but if you swipe it again and say it's a credit card, it will work just fine.  (Others may be like this, but this is the one with which I have had experience in the past.)

----------


## catch22

I did not sign up... I walked up to the bike rack and rented with no sign ups....

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Did you buy a $5 one-day membership?

----------


## catch22

I wasn't prompted to. I just selected a bike, inserted my card. It gave me a receipt and told me to pull the bike off the rack.

----------


## Spartan

> You only need the credit card to sign up.  You don't need it to rent the actual bike.  You will get a membership card in the mail that you use to checkout a bike.  So defrost the credit card, sign up on-line, and put the credit card back in the freezer.


I think you're confusing bikeshare kiosks with gym memberships.

Nonetheless, this is good news. I think we were all thrown off by the credit-only.

----------


## UrbanNebraska

Not sure if it works the same, but here you will end up paying much more per month by not becoming a member if you use the program with any regularity.  For instance you pay $42 for a year long membership, but swiping your card only grants you a 24 hour pass that charges over $5 just to take the bike off the rack.  Both charge after their first hour off the rack.  If I were to use them only 8 times in a year I would have paid a annual membership fee.  FWIW

----------


## Spartan

Our membership fee is $75 AND you get charged for check outs over 30 minutes on top of that.

----------


## UrbanNebraska

> Our membership fee is $75 AND you get charged for check outs over 30 minutes on top of that.


Just thought I would share as I know a few of first time users here were turned off to the program because of unexpected bills.  Obviously they were uninformed, but I think there is some foreign territory with bike share for most people.

----------


## lindsey

Does anyone know if and when the station on 2nd Street will be going in?

----------


## Pete

> Does anyone know if and when the station on 2nd Street will be going in?


They have all the approvals, I think they are just waiting for some construction to wrap up at Level.

----------


## lindsey

> They have all the approvals, I think they are just waiting for some construction to wrap up at Level.


So no date is set?

----------


## Pete

I'm sure it will be soon as they have just started installing the racks around downtown and midtown.

If you want to talk to the program manager, call Jeff at 405-235-3500.

And if you do, please share what you learn.

----------


## lindsey

As I have found every time I've called - no real answer.  Jeff wasn't in though...waiting for "them" to pour the concrete.  She was unsure of who "they" were - I asked was it LEVEL or the City of OKC and she said maybe the City.  She also said probably a couple more weeks on the 2nd Street (Deep Deuce) location.

----------


## BBatesokc

When I was out jogging this morning I finally took a look at the Spokies racks up close and personal.

This is the one in Midtown next to McNellie's.



Pretty cool. One thing I noticed though is that the rack was already 100% full at 8:30am. Not so cool if you arrived thinking you could turn your bike in to avoid charges and/or avoid having to carry a heavy lock and cable with you.

I did see 4 other people (1 couple and 2 singles) out riding them (from other racks obviously) while I was out.

----------


## Pete

Yeah, I wondered about how they were going to level out the number of bikes at the various locations.  I'm sure there will be some places where the racks fill...

I'm sure it's a bit of a learning process for the people running the program, as they will probably just have to monitor usage patterns and make adjustments.

----------


## Pete

Yeah, I wondered about how they were going to level out the number of bikes at the various locations.  I'm sure there will be some places where the racks fill...

I'm sure it's a bit of a learning process for the people running the program, as they will probably just have to monitor usage patterns and make adjustments.



I had a thought the other day... If I owned a business in the central core area I'd procure a bike rack with user-programmable combinations or a take-a-key setup like they have for lockers at the train station.

Not everybody caries a bike lock and this might encourage people to patronize your establishment.

----------


## Garin

This is a big waste of money in my opinion.

----------


## Spartan

Why do you think these are a waste of money? You're pretty much the only person who has said that.




> When I was out jogging this morning I finally took a look at the Spokies racks up close and personal.
> 
> This is the one in Midtown next to McNellie's.
> 
> Pretty cool. One thing I noticed though is that the rack was already 100% full at 8:30am. Not so cool if you arrived thinking you could turn your bike in to avoid charges and/or avoid having to carry a heavy lock and cable with you.
> 
> I did see 4 other people (1 couple and 2 singles) out riding them (from other racks obviously) while I was out.


Wow. The racks are modular, and I believe that they come in chunks of 4 bike bays, so they may need to relocate some from the Cox Center up to Midtown already. They already purposefully planned way more bays than bikes to accommodate some fluctuations in ridership at different kiosk locations.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> When I was out jogging this morning I finally took a look at the Spokies racks up close and personal.
> 
> This is the one in Midtown next to McNellie's.
> 
> 
> Pretty cool. One thing I noticed though is that the rack was already 100% full at 8:30am. Not so cool if you arrived thinking you could turn your bike in to avoid charges and/or avoid having to carry a heavy lock and cable with you.
> 
> I did see 4 other people (1 couple and 2 singles) out riding them (from other racks obviously) while I was out.


I've been watching this particular rack since it was installed (I office across the street), and I have yet to see anyone use them during the workweek.  I want this program to succeed, but it almost looks like it hasn't been touched since it was installed two weeks ago.  Just an observation.

----------


## ljbab728

> I've been watching this particular rack since it was installed (I office across the street), and I have yet to see anyone use them during the workweek.  I want this program to succeed, but it almost looks like it hasn't been touched since it was installed two weeks ago.  Just an observation.


I'm sure it will be a learning process for the public.  I doubt that anyone expected immediate large usage.  And it's possible that they may decide to relocate some of the racks based on nonusage.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I've been watching this particular rack since it was installed (I office across the street), and I have yet to see anyone use them during the workweek.  I want this program to succeed, but it almost looks like it hasn't been touched since it was installed two weeks ago.  Just an observation.


I've previously expressed skepticism regarding this project. But, what's done is done, and I do find the concept pretty cool. Now that my wife and I are actively trying to buy a house in the area I find them even cooler.

I think geographically, this area is a no-brainer for a rack. Hopefully it will catch on soon.

----------


## Just the facts

nm

----------


## kevinpate

Are there a couple, or quite a few, open on purpose slots at each station?  I could see for example coming into okc early morning on the bus, a quick breakfast at Devon, take care of some DT business, then grab a bike at the library and just enjoy a short ride around DT, BT or MidT before returning to norman via the bus.  I am not real clear though what one does if the library racks are all filled upon return. I suppose the only two options are wait and hope or ride station to station until an open rack is located.

----------


## Snowman

> Are there a couple, or quite a few, open on purpose slots at each station?  I could see for example coming into okc early morning on the bus, a quick breakfast at Devon, take care of some DT business, then grab a bike at the library and just enjoy a short ride around DT, BT or MidT before returning to norman via the bus.  I am not real clear though what one does if the library racks are all filled upon return. I suppose the only two options are wait and hope or ride station to station until an open rack is located.


There should be some open slots all around the system but where they are placed/quantity is something that will take some time to get right. Also since apparently not all the locations are open yet they may have put more bikes at each station than there will normally be which could be a detriment to the system. Special events may always be problematic since rarely can any system be planed for peak usage.

----------


## Larry OKC

As others have said, it will take tweeking...just a matter of fine tuning the logisitics. Sort of like one-way U-Haul trucks ending up in certain popular locations

----------


## Spartan

I have seen someone riding one almost everything I drive through downtown during the daytime. That is a good sign. Even bigger, I feel like these have gotten others who already own bikes to take them for a spin more often - lately I am seeing way more non Spokies bikes on the streets as well.

----------


## Bellaboo

Just got back from Barcelona, I noticed they have a bike share program and it seems like everone was using them. People had those red and white bikes out everywhere we went.

----------


## Urbanized

RE the distribution, I have also noticed the Bricktown rack 100% full with no empty slots on more than one location, and noticed the one by the federal courthouse (Memorial) with only a single bike in it yesterday. Seems like perhaps people are grabbing them there and making their way to Midtown, Bricktown or other locations and then finding another form of transportation back? Interesting to contemplate the usage patterns and the reasons behind them.

I will say that it would be a major bummer to rent in one place anticipating you will be able to re-rack at your destination, and after peddling over there find out there was no option for turn-in. Especially if the use was between business appointments, for instance, rather than recreation.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

On the other hand, I went by the downtown library yesterday and there was only 5 bikes in the whole rack...

----------


## Bill Robertson

Apparently someone decided to use one of the bikes for more than getting around downtown/midtown. We came out of the Academy store on 63rd & NW Expressway the other day to find two police cars/3 officers with a guy on the ground in cuffs. Next to them was one of the programs bikes with the baskets full of what looked like probably stolen merchandise. I would assume he had no intention of returning the bike either.

----------


## ljbab728

> Apparently someone decided to use one of the bikes for more than getting around downtown/midtown. We came out of the Academy store on 63rd & NW Expressway the other day to find two police cars/3 officers with a guy on the ground in cuffs. Next to them was one of the programs bikes with the baskets full of what looked like probably stolen merchandise. I would assume he had no intention of returning the bike either.


I hope he didn't use a stolen credit card when he picked it up.

----------


## Pete

Just received this:


Dear Spokies member,

Thanks for being among the first to try out Oklahoma City’s first bike share program. Because of people like you, OKC is on track to becoming a greener, healthier, more progressive city. And that’s no small feat!

As many of you know from personal experience, it’s been a struggle getting the Spokies software to work seamlessly. Also, there have been several incidents of theft and vandalism. To correct these problems, the kiosks and bikes will need to undergo maintenance. That means The city of Oklahoma City’s Office of Sustainability will have to *temporarily shut down all of the Spokies stations and remove the bikes while these improvements are being made*. The stations will be shut down today.

But don’t fret! DOKC *expects the maintenance to take less a month*, and as an act of goodwill, we’re automatically giving an extra month of Spokies service for free to everyone who signed up for a membership on or before May 30.

We appreciate your patience as we work to make Spokies the best it can be. We’ve heard a lot of great feedback and suggestions for improvement, and we’re planning to implement a lot of your recommendations, so keep ‘em coming!

We assure you we’re working hard to get those bikes back on the streets as soon as possible. Attached is the official press release with more information. If you have questions, feel free to give us a call at 235-3500 or contact me personally.


Thanks again for your support,

Jill Brown DeLozier
Marketing Director
Downtown Oklahoma City, Inc.
One Leadership Square
211 North Robinson, Suite 225
Oklahoma City, OK 73102
Direct: (405) 235-3515
Mobile: (405) 623-7206

----------


## Just the facts

Out of courosity, how were these bike secured to the bike rack?  Surely they weren't just parked there unsecured.  Tampa tried the 'unsecured' route a few years ago.  All the bikes were stolen on the first day.

----------


## catch22

There is a mount on the front of the bike frame. You "plug" it in and it locks the bike to the rack.

----------


## Just the facts

> There is a mount on the front of the bike frame. You "plug" it in and it locks the bike to the rack.


So are the stolen bikes being stolen from the rack, or from individual who rented them and then parked them somewhere?  I guess since they are having to make modifications to the racks they are being stolen from there.

----------


## Pete

Here's a video on the project:

----------


## Spartan

I am assuming that they can get each bike back because they have gps chips in them, but I assume they're wanting to prevent a long-term issue if it's been a bigger deal than expected. I saw a homeless guy riding one around Western and Sheridan the other day and thought that was odd..

----------


## wschnitt

> I am assuming that they can get each bike back because they have gps chips in them, but I assume they're wanting to prevent a long-term issue if it's been a bigger deal than expected. I saw a homeless guy riding one around Western and Sheridan the other day and thought that was odd..


Hahaha.  Maybe they are free to "vietnam vets"

The rack walker was totally empty today.

----------


## BBatesokc

Are all the racks closed? I saw two bikes on the streets today.

----------


## ljbab728

> Are all the racks closed? I saw two bikes on the streets today.


It's been temporarily suspended.

http://kfor.com/2012/06/01/bike-program-suspended/

----------


## BBatesokc

I read that - I'm just wondering why there were still bikes on the road.

----------


## ljbab728

Stolen maybe?  LOL

----------


## BBatesokc

> Stolen maybe?  LOL



I actually wondered that,but the two riders seemed pretty 'normal' looking. Not sure though the profile of the typical Spokies bandit.

----------


## kevinpate

> I actually wondered that,but the two riders seemed pretty 'normal' looking. Not sure though the profile of the typical Spokies bandit.


a speck of guerrilla marketing?

----------


## ljbab728

> I actually wondered that,but the two riders seemed pretty 'normal' looking. Not sure though the profile of the typical Spokies bandit.


Have there been enough stolen to generate a profile?

----------


## Spartan

> I actually wondered that,but the two riders seemed pretty 'normal' looking. Not sure though the profile of the typical Spokies bandit.


Aside from ljbab's point, living in a cardboard box is a good start..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ljbab728

> Aside from ljbab's point, living in a cardboard box is a good start..



Which only proves that our homeless population is into a healthy lifestyle.  LOL

----------


## lindsey

Any ideas on when the program will be back up and running?

----------


## Pete

This was posted previously; I received it on 5/31:



Dear Spokies member,

Thanks for being among the first to try out Oklahoma City’s first bike share program. Because of people like you, OKC is on track to becoming a greener, healthier, more progressive city. And that’s no small feat!

As many of you know from personal experience, it’s been a struggle getting the Spokies software to work seamlessly. Also, there have been several incidents of theft and vandalism. To correct these problems, the kiosks and bikes will need to undergo maintenance. That means The city of Oklahoma City’s Office of Sustainability will have to temporarily shut down all of the Spokies stations and remove the bikes while these improvements are being made. The stations will be shut down today.

But don’t fret! DOKC *expects the maintenance to take less a month*, and as an act of goodwill, we’re automatically giving an extra month of Spokies service for free to everyone who signed up for a membership on or before May 30.

We appreciate your patience as we work to make Spokies the best it can be. We’ve heard a lot of great feedback and suggestions for improvement, and we’re planning to implement a lot of your recommendations, so keep ‘em coming!

We assure you we’re working hard to get those bikes back on the streets as soon as possible. Attached is the official press release with more information. If you have questions, feel free to give us a call at 235-3500 or contact me personally.


Thanks again for your support,

Jill Brown DeLozier
Marketing Director
Downtown Oklahoma City, Inc.
One Leadership Square
211 North Robinson, Suite 225
Oklahoma City, OK 73102
Direct: (405) 235-3515
Mobile: (405) 623-7206

----------


## catch22

Hopefully the acceptance of my debit card wasn't a "software glitch". Guess I will find out again in a month.

----------


## CCOKC

I saw one bike in the rack in front of the Memorial today.  Maybe someone returned one of the stolen bikes.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I saw one bike in the rack in front of the Memorial today.  Maybe someone returned one of the stolen bikes.


Maybe under the newly revised program, Spokies will consist of four stations and only one bike available to the public. That's bond to save on upkeep security and maintenance!

----------


## ljbab728

I guess our bicycles are for homeless people from Washington state.

http://okgazette.com/oklahoma/articl...ng-wheels.html

----------


## Spartan

Heh heh, that's funny. For those of us who have never given Spokane much thought..

On a side note, there is an excellent bikeshare program in Pullman. In fact I think it's a model program.

Ours would probably have less bikes getting stolen by homeless people if they moved the memorial station over to Robinson.

----------


## adaniel

Here is a yet to be completed Spokies rack near the convention center:

 Bicycle Rack 6.10.2012 by dani1262, on Flickr

----------


## BBatesokc

> I guess our bicycles are for homeless people from Washington state.
> 
> http://okgazette.com/oklahoma/articl...ng-wheels.html


Maybe they'll just drop the "Sp", get rid of all the bikes, and just claim the remaining structure is a hitching post for all the horses everyone else thinks we still ride.

----------


## kevinpate

> Maybe they'll just drop the "Sp", get rid of all the bikes, and just claim the remaining structure is a hitching post for all the horses everyone else thinks we still ride.


Made me laugh.  For all the talk, the only folks I've seen with horses in town for a long long time are carriage tourists, mounted police ... and of course the occasional out of towner like Charles Barkley.

----------


## mdeand

The bikes are today back at the racks across from the 'Peake Arena.

----------


## BBatesokc

> The bikes are today back at the racks across from the 'Peake Arena.


Saw the racks filled up again at the memorial too.

----------


## lindsey

So is the program back on?  I sure hope so.  I agree that maybe the bikes near the library should be moved since so many homeless people hang out there - it's kinda like asking them to take the bikes..

----------


## Urbanized

Ditto for Library and Bricktown.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

A dozen in midtown.

----------


## Watson410

I'm glad they decided to get it going again during _The Finals_, It'll give people from out of town a chance to ride around the city.

----------


## Larry OKC

Kudos to the City for such a quick turn around on resolving the issues.

----------


## Pete

Until I saw yesterday in person, it's very hard to comprehend the amount of construction happening around downtown...  It seems to be *everywhere*.

I'm sure these bikes will get much more use once most of this is done.  It's hard enough just walking around let alone trying to navigate a bike through all that.

----------


## BBatesokc

Anybody have any idea what, specifically, changed (if anything)?

----------


## catch22

It asked me for my phone number today. Didn't give me a receipt. Two main things I noticed.

----------


## Pete

Just received this:



Hello Spokies members,

Downtown Oklahoma City, Inc. and the City of Oklahoma City are proud to announce that the Spokies Bike Share program is up and running again! We corrected some software and credit card processing issues and welded the locks to the bikes so they can no longer be stripped from the docks and stolen.

The Spokies bikes were put back in the stations last Monday before the first NBA Finals game, and since then, our staff and partners have been doing extensive testing on the kiosks.

Feel free start using the Spokies bikes again, and let us know if you experience any difficulties. If you have additional questions or comments for us, please contact Brandi Morrow in the DOKC office. The number is 405-235-3500 and her email is brandi@downtownokc.com

Thanks for your patience during our time for repairs. Ride on!

----------


## Garin

Just another waste of money on something that no one will use and others will vandalize..... Quit wasting my tax dollars on crap like this!

----------


## Just the facts

> Just another waste of money on something that no one will use and others will vandalize..... Quit wasting my tax dollars on crap like this!


Two things.  1)  People do use it.  2) Not all tax dollars are yours.

----------


## Pete

When launched, they said they expected the program to at least break even, so there shouldn't be any tax money involved.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Just another waste of money on something that no one will use and others will vandalize..... Quit wasting my tax dollars on crap like this!


Can you confirm with a link that your tax dollars were used on this?  Also, if you don't want anything else to be built with your tax dollars cause you think it's stupid, there are plenty of suburbs here for you to go spend in.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Just another waste of money on something that no one will use and others will vandalize..... Quit wasting my tax dollars on crap like this!


Your paid tax contribution to this project was probably less than .19 cents....................

----------


## catch22

I use this about 2-3 times a month. Very good program, I enjoy using it.

----------


## soonerguru

> Just another waste of money on something that no one will use and others will vandalize..... Quit wasting my tax dollars on crap like this!


No offense, but you probably have no idea where your tax dollars are being spent if you think this is "a waste."

----------


## betts

I go by the racks all the time and there are always different numbers of bikes in all of them.  They all look like they're being used, and I suspect as the weather cools, use will increase.  I've got a flat tire on my bike, and it's very tempting to avoid the trouble of repairing it and using a Spokie, especially since there are two racks within easy, easy walking distance.

----------


## catch22

The Spokies program has actually motivated me to think about buying a bike of my own.

----------


## OKCTalker

I own a bike and will never use Spokies, but I'm glad that it's available to others, and I'm happy to pay a little bit to support the program.

----------


## OKCTalker

The Journal Record reports today that another station is being/has been added in Automobile Alley. The story is behind the JR's pay wall. Anybody know the details?

----------


## mcca7596

> The Journal Record reports today that another station is being/has been added in Automobile Alley. The story is behind the JR's pay wall. Anybody know the details?


Good, I never understood why they thought that the Memorial station would effectively cover AA in the first place. With its plethora of new shops, I'm sure there are now visitors who only come to AA and don't get by the Memorial or over to Midtown, so having a station in such a visible area is important.

----------


## Pete

> The Journal Record reports today that another station is being/has been added in Automobile Alley. The story is behind the JR's pay wall. Anybody know the details?


The Spokies website says a new location is coming soon to 9th & Broadway.

Great news...  Always thought it was strange that AA had been left off the original plan.


Also, they just announced the addition of lights to the bikes -- great idea.

----------


## Pete

Film Row would be a perfect location.  I just tweeted them about this.


I wonder if they would put a station near 23rd?  May be too far outside their desired geography.

----------


## Pete

Here is Spokies' reply to my tweet:




> There aren't currently plans for a kiosk in Film Row, but it's certainly at the top of our list when the program expands in 2013

----------


## OKCTalker

I listened to a brief update on Spokies this morning. Bullet points (some of which have probably been previously reported here): 

- It's not a bike rental program, it's a bike sharing program (people are still confused, thinking they can walk up and rent a bike for a short ride)
- Memberships are $5/day, $20/month or $75/year, plus user fees of $0 if used < 30 minutes, $2 for each additional 30 minutes, with a max fee of $75 per day
- Unless you don't bring the bike back in 48 hours, which will cost you $500
- There are 95 bikes in 6 stations, with the 7th station planned for Automobile Alley
- OUHSC has expressed an interest in bike sharing (unclear if it would be their own or in conjunction with Spokies)
- When record temperatures subsided, they were experiencing just under 1,000 rides per month (they didn't mention goals or expectations)
- Bike maintenance is performed by the same guy who maintains their network (seemed odd to me that the wouldn't contract this to Schlegel or a local bike shop)

----------


## Spartan

Me and my pop took it for a spin a few times before I left, and I loved it, and even more importantly he was blown away and has done it more just for fun since. Even ran into Sid and had a pleasant chat!

----------


## BBatesokc

> - It's not a bike rental program, it's a bike sharing program (people are still confused, thinking they can walk up and rent a bike for a short ride)


Interesting, considering on their own website they say..... "additional charges apply after your 30-minute *rental* period at all times at the rate of $2 per half hour." and "The Spokies program is designed to be a transportation method to get from one popular downtown location to another, thus the 30-minute *rental* period." and "What should I do with the bike if I go into a business or restaurant during my *rental* time?"

Call it what you will - you put a bunch of bikes in an entertainment area with lots of local and visitor foot traffic and make the bikes available for a charge and the public is going to consider it a bike rental program. Also, you "_can walk up and rent a bike for a short ride_" - $5 for 30 minutes at a time for an entire day for a pay-as-you-go rate it appears.

----------


## BadBear

Helmet use was being discussed over on the Level thread, and it made me think of this article I found on Twitter a few days ago.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/30/su...pagewanted=all

----------


## Urbanized

Maybe THIS is the future of bicycle helmets...

----------


## CaptDave

That is an excellent concept. I need to find out more about it - weight? comfort? etc...... I wonder if it would be possible to incorporate it into a jacket for cold weather riding......

----------


## catch22

I've noticed in general more and more people riding around on Spokies.

Love the program, I use it quite often now.

----------


## Just the facts

> "What should I do with the bike if I go into a business or restaurant during my *rental* time?"


You have 2 choices.  1) Lock it up and pay the fee for the additional time or 2) Put it back in a kiosk (thus not incurring any additional fees) and hope there is a bike there when you decide to leave.  This program is designed for option 2 as the bike is supposed to get you from point A to point B, not be your personal mode of transport for 4 or 5 hours.

----------


## BBatesokc

> You have 2 choices.  1) Lock it up and pay the fee for the additional time or 2) Put it back in a kiosk (thus not incurring any additional fees) and hope there is a bike there when you decide to leave.  This program is designed for option 2 as the bike is supposed to get you from point A to point B, not be your personal mode of transport for 4 or 5 hours.


Actually (and maybe you realized this and I just couldn't tell), I wasn't "asking" I was "quoting" the Spokies website - showing that they themselves actually consider it a 'rental' service as disputed by another poster.

----------


## Just the facts

Sorry Brian - I didn't notice that.  Disregard my previous transmission.  :Smile:

----------


## CCOKC

I went on the Spokies History tour on Tuesday and had a blast.  It did not hurt that Bob Blackburn was the guide.  We started at the Ballpark and went to the Land Run monument, to Deep Deuce, to 8th and Broadway, to City Hall, to the North side of the Myriad Gardens and back to the Ballpark.  It was about 1.5 hours long.  They said there was about 65 people on the tour.  I am 5'2" and did not have much problems riding the Spokies bike.  It is just an old fashioned foot pedal brake no gear bike which I like actually since I am not a very good bike rider.  They are having an art tour next Tuesday and an architecture tour the Tuesday after that.  The Spokies bikes are all reserved but anyone is welcome to go on the tour on their own bike.   Downtown OKC Bike Tours

----------


## OKCTalker

Great ride report CC. Sorry I missed it.

----------


## Pete

This is the location for the new Spokies rack, on the SE corner of 9th and Broadway.

Really glad they found such a visible and well-located spot.

----------


## Pete

And here are some photos from Sid showing them already installing the rack:

----------


## catch22

Perfect! Excellent location!

----------


## Praedura

> Perfect! Excellent location!


I don't know. It's dangerously close to The Womb. Might cause a lot of accidents as cyclists lose their balance trying to figure out what the heck the symbolism means as they go by.
 :Wink:

----------


## BBatesokc

> I don't know. It's dangerously close to The Womb. Might cause a lot of accidents as cyclists lose their balance trying to figure out what the heck the symbolism means as they go by.


I'd be more concerned Coyne and his crew will weld genitalia shaped objects to the handle bars and seat in the middle of the night or provide them with a new paint job.

----------


## kevinpate

maybe someday, the program can be even less expensive

Cardboard bicycle can change the world, says Israeli inventor - Yahoo! News

----------


## jedicurt

saw this on my usual checking things on the web during lunch time and thought i would share

T-Bike - Bike Sharing System by Jung Tak  Yanko Design

----------


## Pete

> saw this on my usual checking things on the web during lunch time and thought i would share
> 
> T-Bike - Bike Sharing System by Jung Tak  Yanko Design



Very cool!

----------


## Praedura

Spokies rack at Reno & Robinson.

What, they only supplied one bike?  :Wink: 
Or, I guess the rest were all checked out.

----------


## Spartan

Is there enough flex space at the stations to move that many bikes around and still be able to check-in check-out to avoid extra charges?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> We did a Spokies Poker Pub Crawl yesterday.  So if you took this yesterday, that is probably why this rack was so empty.  About 30 people were riding bar to bar on a lot of the bikes.


That's got BUI written all over it...

----------


## metro

Can't believe no one has posted the FREE Spokies Membership for April. They have free memberships all month, plus the event below.

On April 16, Downtown OKC, Inc. and the City of Oklahoma City's Office of Sustainability will team up to host a free downtown bike tour. The tour will be led by expert guides who will speak about green efforts around the downtown area, including streetscape improvements, recycling, water quality, native landscapes and more!

The tour will start at the Spokies bike share station located near the Cox Convention Center on the NE corner of Robinson and Reno. It will begin promptly at 6 p.m., so please arrive no later than 5:45. The tour will last approximately one hour and cover 2.5 miles.

Bicycles for the tour will be provided free of charge courtesy of the Spokies bike share program. Reservations requesting Spokies bikes will be limited to 30 people, but you're welcome to bring your own bike. Get the scoop at downtownokc.com.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Can't believe no one has posted the FREE Spokies Membership for April. They have free memberships all month, ...


What I can't believe is that they are apparently not too eager to promote this fact on their own website. Couldn't find it on the homepage and only found it on the pricing page when I scrolled to the bottom. #MarketingFail

----------


## metro

LOL, yep DOKC's marketing efforts are horrible

----------


## metro

OK, maybe horrible was an overstatement, but embarrassing perhaps. I get their newsletter, but other than that, they aren't super visible. Especially compared to years past.

----------


## metro

I cite BBates post #279 above for one reference. Just general observation seems they aren't as visible as they were when Kim Searls, Brett Hamm or David Lopez were there. I have nothing against Jane Jenkins, but it seems the main initiative in the recent has been renewing the DT BID, which is stil a great benefit to DOKC.

----------


## Urbanized

But metro, I think you yourself posted the link to the Starlight Supper, which is their event, and an exciting new addition to downtown. They created the holiday shops on the lawn of MBG during Downtown in December (which is now larger and better-funded than ever before), they coordinated Spokies, their employee appreciation week has been a big hit, and I think they do a great job with social media. I thought the UP campaign was clever and well done. They also have a pretty exciting program underway with their Downtown Implementation Group (DIG), which I think will get more coverage soon. With all do respect to all of the people you mentioned above, two of whom I count as personal friends and one of whom I liked very much, I was just commenting to someone the other day that I thought DOKC was perhaps more relevant now as an organization than it has been throughout its existence. And I say this as a former (albeit short-tenured) employee of DOKC. Might just be my own perception, but I agree with your later comment that at the very least "horrible" was a misstatement.

----------


## Anonymous.

My employer (PR personell) forwards their newsletters and event details to all the employees in the building - so anyone that isn't subscribed with their personal email, is still aware of what is going on downtown.

These types of advertising avenues along with social media is _very_ effective from personal experience as an employee downtown.


We often even get tickets to raffle off to employees to attend the various events.

----------


## Rover

Do these bikes have any tracking devices so we can see the patterns of use and get smarter about quantities, locations, routes, etc?

----------


## warreng88

I noticed yesterday that they have a bike rack on the north side of the Stage Center site. Is that new?

----------


## OKCTalker

> I noticed yesterday that they have a bike rack on the north side of the Stage Center site. Is that new?


It would make sense that they're putting bikes there for the Arts Festival which begins tomorrow.

----------


## Anonymous.

> It would make sense that they're putting bikes there for the Arts Festival which begins tomorrow.


Nice, opening day will be cold and windy.

----------


## warreng88

> It would make sense that they're putting bikes there for the Arts Festival which begins tomorrow.


My wife and I are planning on Friday on parking in Automobile Alley, checking out bikes, riding them to the Arts Festival and checking them back out to head back. If there are none available, we will have a nice walk back. Or, we could walk to the CCC rack or ballpark and ride back. It's a great option for this time of year.

----------


## metro

They need more in west downtown. I'd love to see one near Classen Glen/7th Street SOSA aka architects alley and at St. Anthony's to connect west downtowners to Midtown and DT. West downtown always gets neglected, but I think some basic infrastructure would help speed up development and fill in the gaps DT.

----------


## shawnw

18th and Classen please!


(I know, not downtown, but it would well serve the people of downtown)

----------


## Teo9969

> i'd like to see the program extended out to uco eventually with stops along the way in the plaza district and on 23rd. Lots more money need to do that though i think.


ocu*

----------


## shawnw

> I'd like to see the program extended out to UCO eventually with stops along the way in the Plaza District and on 23rd. Lots more money need to do that though I think.


Likewise!

Other good candidates... even though you can currently rent bikes from riversport, that's not an extended-hours solution, so there's no reason there shouldn't be one at the boathouse district soonish (e.g. once the river-to-canal extension is done), with one eventually at the skate park (or some other suitable south-river trail location, maybe near Dell?), and much later capitol hill. No reason there's shouldn't be one on the West end of Film Row near-term, with one eventually at the Farmers Market.

----------


## shawnw

> I'd like to see the program extended out to UCO eventually with stops along the way in the Plaza District and on 23rd. Lots more money need to do that though I think.


Likewise!

Other good candidates... even though you can currently rent bikes from riversport, that's not an extended-hours solution, so there's no reason there shouldn't be one at the boathouse district soonish (e.g. once the river-to-canal extension is done), with one eventually at the skate park (or some other suitable south-river trail location, maybe near Dell?), and much later capitol hill. No reason why there shouldn't be one on the West end of Film Row near-term, with one eventually at the Farmers Market and Stockyards.

----------


## Jchaser405

> If you're a fan or a supporter of the Spokeies in OKC, please let your elected officials know that we need more bikes and racks. I'm really glad to see so many people using them but we are running low at some racks and today LEVEL rack was empty again.  Pilot is almost over and lets invest properly.


Are city council members the best elected officials to let know?

----------


## OKCTalker

EXCLUSIVE: New York City bike-share program bans fat riders - NYPOST.com 

Every vehicle has a maximum gross weight including, apparently, bicycles in NYC's bike share program. They just announced that riders cannot exceed 260 pounds, to the howls of people weighing 260+. 

NYC Department of Transportation Policy Director Jon Orcutt said that the city won't strictly enforce the limit, and said that "the provision was inked for legal reasons at the manufacturer's recommendation."

----------


## metro

I'd join if it weren't for the stupid monthly fee, plus pay for anything over 30 minutes. Of course I'm going to use it more than 30+ minutes if I'm riding it to a restaurant, etc. IMO they should have monthly fees based on usage, or just do a flat fee altogether like a per use fee. Doing both is silly.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I'd join if it weren't for the stupid monthly fee, plus pay for anything over 30 minutes. Of course I'm going to use it more than 30+ minutes if I'm riding it to a restaurant, etc. IMO they should have monthly fees based on usage, or just do a flat fee altogether like a per use fee. Doing both is silly.


ride to a restaurant .. park the bike in another stall ... how does that take more than 30 min?

----------


## metro

What if I want to ride it elsewhere DT where there isn't a rack? Why should I have to pay a monthly fee just for the "privilege" of using the service, and then have to pay every time I want to get a bike? I don't think that's unreasonable. Just because I disagree doesn't make it childish. I'm stating as a fact, if they had a better fee structure, I'd be a member, period. I know several other downtowners who feel the same way as well. Also, what if I just want an enjoyable ride in the urban core for more than 30 minutes, but don't want the hassle of buying my own bike, lugging it up and down stairs and locking it up everyday? I think either a flat subscription or a per use fee would make more sense. I don't pay for a Taxi membership each month, just for the privilege of using a taxi.

----------


## Anonymous.

So how does the pricing work exactly for annual members.


You you can grab a spokie and ride it anywhere as long as you put it in another rack within 30 minutes? Then you get charged 2 dollars each 30 min until 48 hours are up and they charge you $500? That's what it sounds like on the website.


I see what metro is saying, like if you want to go from say, LEVEL and eat down @ McDonalds. You have to park the bike at the ballpark corner and then walk the rest of the way?


Also why on earth would they limit the times in which you can check one out? I thought for sure they were 24 hour until I read the site. Perhaps this is to keep intoxicated people from checking them out and dissapearing.

----------


## Anonymous.

Okay, yea I think the system is great. They definitely hit all the hotspots for the initial stations, but more are needed.

It is obvious that they are more geared toward residents near the stations and not someone who wants to just check it out for a day. The annual membership seems like the only thing that makes sense. Unless you want to do the whole 'park far away, then ride a spokie to the rack closest to destination' to avoid a possible parking fee higher than $5 for the spokie.



Without a doubt I will get an annual membership when I live downtown. 


Sid, do you ever feel rushed to make it before 30 minutes? It seems like it would sort of deter detours and side stops. Such as shopping or enjoying a rather lengthy ride (ballpark to Midtown looks longest).

----------


## Rover

> What if I want to ride it elsewhere DT where there isn't a rack? Why should I have to pay a monthly fee just for the "privilege" of using the service, and then have to pay every time I want to get a bike? I don't think that's unreasonable. Just because I disagree doesn't make it childish. I'm stating as a fact, if they had a better fee structure, I'd be a member, period. I know several other downtowners who feel the same way as well. Also, what if I just want an enjoyable ride in the urban core for more than 30 minutes, but don't want the hassle of buying my own bike, lugging it up and down stairs and locking it up everyday? I think either a flat subscription or a per use fee would make more sense. I don't pay for a Taxi membership each month, just for the privilege of using a taxi.


Or go buy your own bike.  If you were given a refrigerator for free would you start moaning that someone didn't give you food to fill it up too?

----------


## Urbanized

Sid is that permanent or was it just for Better Block?

----------


## kevinpate

I find myself curious about the typical outlay for a basic permanent location (space, racks, bikes, data/payment kiosk.)

----------


## Just the facts

If businesses think their proximity to a Spokies kiosk is affecting their customer base they have 3 options.  1)  Help fund the installation of one near by, 2) relocate closer to an existing kiosk, 3) Pay the $2 fee for the customer.  Blaming the provider of a low-cost transportation system isn't the answer.  The answer lies with the individual and the business owner.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

I would like a membership option for small downtown employers.  A business could pay a membership fee and provide employees with membership cards tied to the business account.  Maybe this could work within the existing pricing system.  Our office would happily utilize such a system.

My only beef is with the required payment method.  I don't carry a credit card, and I don't want to.  I use a visa-branded debit card.  Other than the occasional hassle when trying to rent a car, it works fine for my purposes.  A group of us were going to take Spokies from Midtown to the Festival of the Arts last month.  About half of us only carry debit cards so that didn't go so well.  I'm sure there is a legitimate reason for this (they don't want folks with bad credit scores riding their bikes, lol), but they need to find a way around it.

----------


## OKCTalker

> My only beef is with the required payment method.  I'm sure there is a legitimate reason for this (they don't want folks with bad credit scores riding their bikes, lol), but they need to find a way around it.


Your credit card will probably be charged if you don't return the bike.

----------


## Just the facts

> Your credit card will probably be charged if you don't return the bike.


That's it.  If you don't bring the bike back you get charged the replacement cost of the bike (which I thought was around $600).  Maybe in the future they could issue some kind of pre-paid debt card just for Spokies that is backed by a credit card they keep on file.

----------


## OKCTalker

If Spokies believed they were losing too many potential users then they'd change the policy, but that probably isn't the case. If it might be, quantifying it would be very difficult. 

Easier solution: Get a credit card. They make life much easier all around.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> Your credit card will probably be charged if you don't return the bike.


I am very familiar with the Spokies FAQs


> Easier solution: Get a credit card. They make life much easier all around.


Good idea.  Never thought about doing that.

----------


## Anonymous.

Probably to avoid those gift card debit cards. With like 10,20,30, 50, 100 etc amounts. No name attached to the card and probably not $500.

----------


## BBatesokc

> ... About half of us only carry debit cards so that didn't go so well.  I'm sure there is a legitimate reason for this (they don't want folks with bad credit scores riding their bikes, lol), but they need to find a way around it.


I gave Spokies a try in the past and used my debit card just fine.

----------


## catch22

I've used my debit card plenty of times with Spokies and have never had an issue.

I think it places the amount in ledger so if you do not have at least $600 in your account it will not approve, but it returns the authorization when the bike comes back.

If your card is issued by a bank and backed by Visa or some other credit company you should have no issues.

----------


## LandRunOkie

Or just do like I did and get a 10 speed for $25 at a garage sale and put some Bontrager thorn-resistant tubes on it.  You can literally ride over beer bottles with these things.  And garage sale bikes don't get stolen or require a credit card.

----------


## Just the facts

> Or just do like I did and get a 10 speed for $25 at a garage sale and put some Bontrager thorn-resistant tubes on it.  You can literally ride over beer bottles with these things.  And garage sale bikes don't get stolen or require a credit card.


During my short stay in Philly I developed a methodology for determining what kind of neighborhood I was in by the types of bikes I saw locked up.

Bike in an upstairs window: Upper middle class
Road bike chained up outside: middle class
Mountain bike chained up outside: young middle class
Parts of a bike chained up (usually just the frame):  rough neighborhood

----------


## Just the facts

> Or pay $75 for an annual membership and never be charged a dime more because I never use it more than 30 minutes (I could get to all the stations in 30 minutes, easily) and ride a solid city bike with night lights.  Someone comes and repairs them and does all the maintenance on them.
> 
> I think at the end of 1 year, I spend less money than you.


Spokies bike, yard sale bike... they are both cheaper than gasoline.  I got my current bike back in October.  I already have saved enough gas to pay for the bike.  A few more months and I will have saved enough to pay for all the accessorires (that is sustainability 101).

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> I've used my debit card plenty of times with Spokies and have never had an issue.
> 
> I think it places the amount in ledger so if you do not have at least $600 in your account it will not approve, but it returns the authorization when the bike comes back.
> 
> If your card is issued by a bank and backed by Visa or some other credit company you should have no issues.


Eh...I'll just keep riding my own bike.

----------


## LandRunOkie

Yeah my bike is pretty tricked out by now.  Since I've been everywhere north of i-240 and south of Memorial on bike I realized upgrading the frame is just a waste.  Super thick tubes on a steel frame is going to give you the most bang for the buck.  And narrow road bike tires with SPD clips make it a viable transportation option.  

Of course spokies makes sense for downtown residents but there are relatively few of those.  For everyone else its kind of comically expensive and annoying compared to having and maintaining your own.  Of course its still better than driving ...

----------


## BBatesokc

Different spokes for different folks I guess......   Spokies wouldn't make financial sense to me. I bought my Trek from Al's over 16 years ago. It has lifetime free tuneups and adjustments. In the last 16+ years I haven't spent $200 on parts. Both wheels are quick release, so it fits easily in a car.

I can take it anywhere I want for as long as I want and its already adjusted for me. Makes more financial sense to have my own bike. But, that's my situation. If I lived in Midtown or downtown I would certainly consider it. Otherwise, it just isn't a good choice for others or even tourists IMO.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Curious to hear more about this.  
> 
> I suppose it could just be different perceptions, but man I see people riding them every day and at a couple locations, we've actually had bikes run out from high-demand. We need more stations and bikes.  
> 
> If it isn't good for people who live downtown and for tourists, who is using it so much and why would they if it isn't a good value?  I used it yesterday to go from 9th & Broadway to LEVEL.  I didn't have a bike with me.  Was a no-brainer.
> 
> I'm just confused with the concerns that it's too expensive, doesn't work (CC vs Debit Card discussion), or that tourists wont use it when I see the exact opposite every day. 
> 
> If this is turning into simply "he said" vs "she said", then we can just leave it at that. But if there are concrete concerns, I'm interested in hearing more about them.


Actually, I said it probably does work for people living in the immediate area (downtown/Midtown).

As for tourists - sure they may give it a try once (I did) - but certainly reality hits....... A family of 4 visiting our downtown area would have to pay $20 for a 30-minute ride or $36 for an hour and a half of not trying to hurry to the next Spokies stand to check-in/out to avoid a charge. 

If I am visiting and my family thought it would be fun to ride bikes to a Midtown restaurant and then back - but arrived to find all the stalls full or worried there would be no bikes when we are done eating, the price starts to add up.

Needs to be by the day for it to make sense to tourists IMO.

It's 'cool' its 'urban' and I'm in favor of it, I just think it could be better and its fluff for the most part (but the right fluff is a good thing).

But, its also cheaper than renting a bike on the river.

----------


## LandRunOkie

My harshest criticisms at this point would have to do with lack of public funding and locations.  They could at least show a sign of good will to the African American and Hispanic communities and put one in Capitol Hill and at the State capitol.  Also putting one in on the bar strip on Western would make sense.  That Shartel bike lane does a good job of connecting Western to downtown.  Of course they would need to consider rolling out a road bike model to make that 4 mile ride a little easier.

They really should reduce the pending charge to about $300 and upgrade the free usage from 30 min to 1 hour.  Its clear they are targeting a certain demographic and more interested in providing an experience than transportation.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Is anyone seeing a pending charge?  I never have, which is why I'm asking.


I did not see one and I don't see it mentioned on their website. Doesn't mean it isn't happening off the radar though I guess. I don't ever see it at gas stations, but I'm told it is happening. I've only seen it when I rent a car.

----------


## LandRunOkie

Also awnings over the bike racks would inevitably reduce weathering of the bikes and increase ridership in summer months.

----------


## metro

> I would like a membership option for small downtown employers.  A business could pay a membership fee and provide employees with membership cards tied to the business account.  Maybe this could work within the existing pricing system.  Our office would happily utilize such a system.
> 
> My only beef is with the required payment method.  I don't carry a credit card, and I don't want to.  I use a visa-branded debit card.  Other than the occasional hassle when trying to rent a car, it works fine for my purposes.  A group of us were going to take Spokies from Midtown to the Festival of the Arts last month.  About half of us only carry debit cards so that didn't go so well.  I'm sure there is a legitimate reason for this (they don't want folks with bad credit scores riding their bikes, lol), but they need to find a way around it.


THIS, what about downtown employees wanting the occasional ride to the other side of DT for lunch. Having to pay a monthly membership plus a per use fee is dumb. Why can't we just pay once or twice a month when we want to use it. Or what about tourists? They have to have a monthly membership just to ride and tour around. DUMB in my opinion.

----------


## catch22

I dont have a monthly membership and was never charged for one to ride one around. Sid I feel ya....*sigh* Am I the only one who does not live downtown that has not had a negative experience with these? I'm thinking it must be operator error....

----------


## andrew3077

I've used the Spokies bikes when I had the free April monthly pass, and I've used similar bikeshare programs in other cities. I think a lot of the misunderstanding about the program is that the intended use is for riding from station to station, not to a specific destination. So after you dock your bike, you'd walk to your destination. Then when you come back you'll just pick a different bike and ride it back.

I think to increase the utility of these bikes and the likelihood of people actually purchasing a membership, we'd have to increase the number of stations. In Valencia, Spain, I used the Valenbisi bikes all the time because there were over 275 stations across the city. I didn't have to worry about finding a station, rather, they'd just be wherever I needed them. OKC is completely different from Valencia, but scattering more stations throughout would serve us well.

----------


## kevinpate

Sounds like the limited number of access points is actually the dumb part.

----------


## metro

Fair enough, I stand corrected on the monthly membership. Daily Membership $5. Still, as a poster mentioned, a family of 4 visiting, just wanting to ride bikes to lunch would be $20. What if they wanted to site see? What if they wanted a leisurely stroll? $20 on top of a family of 4 lunch can get pretty pricey. Face it, these are designed for DT residents only if you live in the CBD, Midtown or Deep Deuce. And I say that as a DT resident, worker and business owner.

----------


## metro

What's not true? A family of 4 x $5 per daily pass doesn't cost $20 extra on top of their lunch? Sure it does. It makes a leisurely stroll to enjoy restaurants outside walking distance unaffordable, or at least unattractive. I work DT and I don't want to pay the $5 daily pass or a monthly pass for the occasional lunch in Bricktown, Midtown or Arts District.  We're not talking about more walkable, ridable cities "across the world" I'm talking about OKC.

While it may not be a concern to you, it obviously is to enough people to have taken time to write the same concern on a message board. I never said it wasn't a success, but by who's definition is subjective. More racks are needed long-term. I nominate SOSA for the next one.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> What's not true? A family of 4 x $5 per daily pass doesn't cost $20 extra on top of their lunch? Sure it does. It makes a leisurely stroll to enjoy restaurants outside walking distance unaffordable, or at least unattractive. I work DT and I don't want to pay the $5 daily pass or a monthly pass for the occasional lunch in Bricktown, Midtown or Arts District.  We're not talking about more walkable, ridable cities "across the world" I'm talking about OKC.
> 
> While it may not be a concern to you, it obviously is to enough people to have taken time to write the same concern on a message board. I never said it wasn't a success, but by who's definition is subjective. More racks are needed long-term. I nominate SOSA for the next one.


don't think it makes it "unaffordable"     and what should the cost be?  free?

----------


## Just the facts

If I was on vacation with my wife and kids and she suggested something all 4 of us could do that only cost $20 I would be all over it.

----------


## metro

but again it would be different if it were for ENTERTAINMENT purposes, and not a ride and park option for a quick lunch.

----------


## shawnw

> When we got off the train in Vancouver with my whole family, we grabbed day passes for the SkyTrain (TransLink) @ $9.75 a piece.


That was such a great trip... we need to do that again...  and as I recall, while on the vacation part of the trip, we bought day passes several days in a row. Yeah it was $30 for me my two kids each day, but it was an expected transit cost. I've experienced similar costs in Toronto and DC and other cities on vacations in recent years.

----------


## Shipwreck

Actually we are trying to get a station in Film Row.  Spokies is in talks as we chat about it.  A sponsorship of $50,000 would guarantee it.

----------


## Urbanized

DOKC secured a sponsorship for Spokies a couple of weeks ago. There will be more details made public soon.

----------


## Just the facts

ROFLMAO!!!!!  "The bike lobby is an all-powerful enterprise" @ 4:00 mark.  Really?  Even more powerful than the editorial board of the Wall Street Journal?

----------


## Urbanized

Haha that is great! Well worth the few minutes it took to watch.

----------


## Just the facts

You know, the more I think about it - that couldn't be real.  Someone at the bicycle lobby had to make that up like those Truth commercials that show tobacco company executives saying stupid stuff.

----------


## Spartan

Wow, she is beside herself. This is the machine doing what it does, lol

----------


## OKCTalker

I would not want Michael Bloomberg to publicly support something I favored because he attracts so many rabid opponents who lose sight of the larger picture. "If Bloomberg is for it, then I'm against it." 

Mick Cornett has done similar things in Oklahoma City, one of which was "This City is Going On A Diet," which encouraged people to get in better shape by eating better and exercising. He didn't try to restrict the sizes of fountain soft drinks. In OKC we now have Spokies, and although I've got my own bike and won't ride one from this program, I support it. And New York's. And London's. And those in Amsterdam. And Paris. And all the others. 

It's the messenger, not the message. I wish them well in New York, and hope that Ms. Rabinowitz never ventures farther west than the Hudson River. (And Mr. Bloomberg for that matter!)

----------


## Just the facts

> I would not want Michael Bloomberg to publicly support something I favored because he attracts so many rabid opponents who lose sight of the larger picture. "If Bloomberg is for it, then I'm against it."


Yep, that is a common problem and you just defined about 99% of the people.  It is right up there with "the enemy of my enemy is my friend".  Even a broken clock is right 2 times a day.  I wish people were smarter than that - but they aren't.

----------


## metro

I can justify my cost concerns above if there were more stations installed, Film Row being one of them. Get one in SoSA as well and I'll join. For now, I'll stick to using my own bike since the nearest station is a 1/4 mile from my DT condo and business.

----------


## Urbanized

I don't think it's a secret that they currently have a fraction of the footprint they would LIKE to have someday.

----------


## metro

I'm curious as to estimated expansion timeline and possible locations they're considering. It's not like it needs to be "top secret" information. If anything, announcing the future expansion plans may boost ridership now, thus providing more capital to invest in the expansion sooner. If I knew Film Row and SOSA would have a rack by "x" date, I'd invest early as a good faith investment in the system.

----------


## Urbanized

Might be worth tweeting @spokies to see if they could give you info on that. I'm sure they would do so for anything that has been finalized and would also probably appreciate suggestions for future locations.

----------


## Urbanized

I know they do have a presenting sponsor nailed down and signed, though I don't believe it has been officially announced yet, so it's not my place to reveal who it is. Good news for the long-term viability of the program. I doubt that would preclude them from having other sponsors underwrite specific locations, such as Sid suggests.

----------


## CCOKC

With the launch of the bike share program in NYC there has been a lot of publicity about other programs around the country.  I went on the Wikipedia bike share page to see what other cities have similar programs and OKC is not listed although cities such as Fort Worth whose program is "planned" is listed.  List of bicycle sharing systems - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I'll try and go edit it later to include OKC's Spokies. Does anyone know the exact year Spokies started? It was 2012, right?

----------


## cagoklahoma

Honestly I am quite suprise the Rollerblade lobby hasn't squashed this already. We've already seen what they did to the roller skate!: cool:

----------


## GoThunder

Was going to try to edit this today... how many stations and bikes does Spokies utilize?  Is the actual company/system called Spokies, or something else?

----------


## warreng88

> What are your preferred locations for future Spokies stations?
> 
> If you've got the time, explain why you've suggested those location(s). What makes you believe those locations would be successful/useful. 
> 
> Be precise as you can.


Plaza District. It is the hipster area for OKC and hipsters like to ride bikes. I think it would also help connect that area with Midtown if they would restripe Classen with a bike lane on either side. It would also be a good connection to OCU since it is only six blocks south.

----------


## Just the facts

> What are your preferred locations for future Spokies stations?
> 
> If you've got the time, explain why you've suggested those location(s). What makes you believe those locations would be successful/useful. 
> 
> Be precise as you can.


The Edge - 252 apartments plus retail.  It is both an originator of riders and a destination.  Plus other residential is coming on-line in the surrounding area.  While some of the future Edge residents might have their own bikes already, I suspect most of them won't.  Get them hooked early and it is easier to keep them.

Also maybe Paseo as a gateway to future expansion up to 23rd.

----------


## warreng88

> Any place in particular in Plaza you think a rack should go?


I would think the most useful spot would be on the SW corner of 16th and Blackwelder, which is right across the street from the Mule, Saints, DNA Galleries, Pie Junkie, Collecteed Thread, Tree and Leaf and Velvet Monkey. Another spot would be just south of the Plaza Discount Store near the Lyric parking lot.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Boathouse District?  Do they rent out bicycles already there?  One thing that is not clear here in this part of the US is where you can ride a bicycle.  Not on sidewalks but in the city streets.  Does that mean they can not be ridden along the new sidewalk connections under I-40?  The zig-zag sidewalk on the NW side of the riverboat terminus would be hard to take advantage of so they need to have a straight away sidewalk to the parking lot for the Landrun Monument for ease of access.  Random thoughts, sorry.

----------


## metro

SOSA is always overlooked DT for public amenities and the last DT district that is undeveloped and disconnected from the rest of Midtown and DT. Lets help connect it.

----------


## catch22

I'd also like to see one in the Plaza.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> I've been told (and scolded), bikes are not supposed to be on the pathways along the canal.


Good to know.  I do that on occasion in Lesser Bricktown.  I kind of suspected that, but never saw any confirmation.  Oops.

----------


## Snowman

> Boathouse District?  Do they rent out bicycles already there?  One thing that is not clear here in this part of the US is where you can ride a bicycle.  Not on sidewalks but in the city streets.  Does that mean they can not be ridden along the new sidewalk connections under I-40?  The zig-zag sidewalk on the NW side of the riverboat terminus would be hard to take advantage of so they need to have a straight away sidewalk to the parking lot for the Landrun Monument for ease of access.  Random thoughts, sorry.


The Chesapeake boathouse does have rental/member bikes. The part under i40 is part of the trail network, there is a more direct path to the land run park area that will be built (I believe where the bikes would be expected to take) but they currently need the space for the heavy equipment dirt road.

----------


## Urbanized

Technically bikes are illegal on the canal north of Reno, legal south of Reno (Lower Bricktown and beyond).

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Technically bikes are illegal on the canal north of Reno, legal south of Reno (Lower Bricktown and beyond).


That's just an asinine rule.  The city needs to just paint some more bicycle double carrot patches on Reno and other streets through Bricktown so folks will be aware.

----------


## shawnw

Near-term:
Boathouse - large rack
18th/Western (Homeland) - small rack

Mid-term:
23rd/Dewey-ish (Uptown) - large rack
Plaza - large rack
Paseo - small rack

Long term:
OUHSC - small rack
Farmers Market - small rack
Pedestrian Bridge or Union Station - large rack
Capitol Hill - large rack
Wheeler Park - small rack

----------


## ljbab728

An update by Steve.

http://www.oklahoman.com/article/3858157




> This rush to two-wheeled transportation isn't limited to Millennials. Tourists also are using the Spokies bikes, as evidenced by the station in the entertainment district accounting for 25 percent of all checkouts. At various festivals, families and empty nesters are riding the bikes with the attached double-sided baskets.
> 
> But the most vocal demand for bike lanes, racks, bike-sharing and activities in Oklahoma City's urban core is no doubt coming from a younger generation that a quarter century ago would have simply abandoned their hometown altogether.ill DeLozier, spokeswoman for Downtown Oklahoma City Inc., reports that Spokies is breaking ridership records with 1,659 checking out the bicycles in June, and 1,149 bikes checked out in May.
> 
> The operation launched in May 2012. Rides for 2012 totaled 4,369. Rides for the first six months of 2013, meanwhile, totaled 5,343.
> 
> The first Spokies expansion is just a matter of weeks away — the station is in storage, and bikes are being ordered for an addition along boathouse row. A sponsorship is set to be announced soon, and DeLozier reports that additional money will support an expansion of two stations per year. Film Row folks, you might be next. Ditto for the Oklahoma Health Center.

----------


## CCOKC

When I was in Denver a few weeks ago I noticed their bike share stations all over town.  I also noticed that most of their racks were quite a bit smaller than the ones we have.  Each rack only had 8-10 bikes each. I wonder if our system would work well with more stations with less bikes?

----------


## Pete

Really glad to see the ridership with Spokies climbing rapidly (per Steve's numbers) and that they will be expanding to the River and Film Row.

Looks like the program is a big success and is really just getting started.

----------


## cagoklahoma

CC, I think you might be right. What about smaller racks, 4 bikes or so located near post offices, banks, and in the future even convenience stores. These types of racks would be more for quick trips than an actual check-in it would be very easy! I really think that the bicycle will continue to grow in popularity in OKC. My only concern, which is only slight, is if a major corporate sponsor provides bikes and stations, could they also prevent the installations of regular bike racks? While I really enjoy Spokies, I dont want people who use their personal bike to be denied access to a secure rack to lock them up. That boathouse rack in conjunction with the under I-40 access is going to be HUGE!

----------


## LandRunOkie

> Near-term:
> Boathouse - large rack
> 18th/Western (Homeland) - small rack
> 
> Mid-term:
> 23rd/Dewey-ish (Uptown) - large rack
> Plaza - large rack
> Paseo - small rack
> 
> ...


All good ideas.  There's no good reasoning for requiring all bike racks to be within a half mile of one another.

----------


## warreng88

This makes me sad:

_Expansions into the Plaza District, UpTown and Western Avenue, however, are far less likely. The operation requires stations be located no more than a half-mile apart._

But, I guess once they get one in the Plaza District, OCU or Uptown, the other two aren't going to be too far behind.

----------


## Urbanized

It has to be incremental. Despite posts suggesting otherwise, the people who put this together are actually intelligent folks, and the program is well thought out. As Sid mentions, the desired proximity is based on industry best practices. The optimal distance between stations is actually not a half-mile; it's only a few hundred yards. The thing has to be scaled up to succeed.

The article should probably have said "expansions into the Plaza District, UpTown and Western Avenue, however, are far less likely *IN THE NEAR TERM*." The Spokies peeps are well aware that there is desire in those other areas, and long-term they would love to meet that demand.

----------


## LandRunOkie

No it doesn't have to be incremental.  I maintain that this is a cutesy attempt at using tax money to make a profit rather than an earnest effort to provide a viable urban transportation option to all potential bikers (and voters) in the urban core.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> No it doesn't have to be incremental.  I maintain that this is a cutesy attempt at using tax money to make a profit rather than an earnest effort to provide a viable urban transportation option to all potential bikers (and voters) in the urban core.


if it was to "make a profit"  they wouldn't need hundreds of thousands of dollars in sponsorships .. to build new racks and run the system ..

----------


## Rover

Do the Spokies racks also allow space for privately owned bikes to be secured there also?  Looks like we should in general build and promote bike usage, including privately owned ones.  Perhaps the city could mandate that for every parking lot (especially surface ones) a special tax be levied and a requirement to provide secure bike racks at some ratio to car spaces.  

A special use tax on non-structured parking receipts could be used to pay for new Spokies locations and or other mass trans options.

----------


## LandRunOkie

You're welcome to PM if you know of consulting opportunities.  Everyone isn't as generous with their input as you are.

----------


## Just the facts

> It puts several thousands bike trips downtown where previously, there were none.


I don't think this can be stressed enough.  Those bike trips either replaced car trips (and all the personal, environmental, and government cost that go with them) or allowed economic activity to take place that otherwise wouldn't have.  Even if someone doesn't like to ride them, when they see a person riding a bike that is one less person in front of them at the stop light.

----------


## Snowman

> Do the Spokies racks also allow space for privately owned bikes to be secured there also?  Looks like we should in general build and promote bike usage, including privately owned ones.  Perhaps the city could mandate that for every parking lot (especially surface ones) a special tax be levied and a requirement to provide secure bike racks at some ratio to car spaces.  
> 
> A special use tax on non-structured parking receipts could be used to pay for new Spokies locations and or other mass trans options.


Wasn't there some bike racks for personal bikes sprinkled around in Project 180 or was that just a concept that was considered at one point?

----------


## Urbanized

There was a bike rack project implemented downtown about five or six years ago involving some folks from Urban Neighbors, DOKC and (I think) utilizing some BID money. Additionally, P180 includes a significant number of bike racks, many of which have already been installed. Spokies has exactly ZERO to do with limiting other biking downtown; in fact it encourages more bike use by visually demonstrating the bikeability of the area. Since the advent of Spokies (and in fairness, the new bike lanes and sharrows), I have seen far more personal bikes downtown. Where some of this conversation comes from, I have no earthly idea.

----------


## OkieStar

As of today, zero local tax dollars have gone into the Spokies bike share program. Initial funding came from federal Energy Efficiency and Conservation Block grants in 2009. Downtown Oklahoma City, Inc. supported the launch with $50,000 cash in 2011, and the program has earned more than $30,000 in revenue through rental and membership fees May 2012-May 2013.

City Council and/or the BID may consider adding funds to the Spokies program in future years, but Spokies contributions are not in either of those budgets for the next fiscal year. Spokies is self-sustaining at this point. The only "tax money" you can say is spent on Spokies is the staff time devoted to making it successful.

----------


## Urbanized

Regarding the need for Spokies to grow in an incremental fashion, several things are important to note:

The "best practices" in the industry call for bike rental stations to be no more than 300 meters apart.Taking into account the size and lack of density in downtown, Spokies has actually moved considerably OUTSIDE of that 300 meter comfort bubble to 800+ yards in some cases.Spokies (and other shares) are designed first and foremost to be a type of transit, not as a novelty ride-around service for tourists or others. If tourists and people wanting to sight-see/ride aimlessly enjoy them too, that's great! But they are designed to be a practical way to move from one part of downtown to another without needing a car.More than a half-mile between stations makes it unlikely that bikes will move from station to station, as designed. The business model calls for 30 minute checkouts before overage charges begin. Sticking to this 30 minute limit at an isolated station could seem like a "gotcha" to users trying to get to another far-flung station, but deviating from it could cause extreme equipment shortage during heavy demand. Either way, bad customer service.An isolated outpost more than half a mile from the next nearest Spokies station would make it impractical to reach from most if not all other Spokies racks. This would then limit the rider to renting for a half hour and riding around in a circle before returning to the same rack, OR paying an overage charge. Not customer-friendly. Scaling and leapfrogging to eventually reach the farther outposts will eliminate this. It will take a little more time, but will be more practical, customer-friendly and functional.The rack system runs around $50K per installation. To get to someplace (say OCU) using best practices would require multiple interim racks. So while it might be fun to think about a place like that as a destination, it will require several hundred thousand dollars' worth of racks installed between there and downtown for it to make sense. Plaza and Uptown, though closer, also require multiple interim racks before they will be practical.There will be six new racks installed over the next three years. The locations are TBD, but they will be downtown. This will be funded by a three year, $100K-per-year ($300K) sponsorship secured by DOKC. Principals have agreed to sponsorship; it is awaiting corporate legal review before signing and announcement.Theoretically more stations than the six could be installed, but would require someone else to underwrite them, and if they are outside of the "bubble" from the next closest station, someone would also have to fund the required stations in between. If an interested party on Western or elsewhere wanted to pursue this approach, by all means they could do it.Everyone is appealing to the City of OKC on this issue, but City has very little to do with it at this point. The program is run by Downtown Oklahoma City Incorporated. Their priority now is obviously downtown. That said, it is NOT using BID funds, so they don't HAVE to be within the BID boundaries, and DOKC is very open to other areas, provided downtown is properly served and provided the new outlying areas conform to the business model (that is, are within the prescribed distance of another Spokies station.No City of OKC money has been put into the program to this point. This was funded by a federal energy efficiency grant. Another $50K was put in by Downtown Oklahoma City Inc., using privately-raised funds (not BID dollars).Spokies, thanks to good management and an enthusiastic public, is currently in the black $5500 without any public assistance.The next rack to be installed will be in the Boathouse District, this summer.Other locations currently being considered include (in no particular order), are Flim Row, Hudson/Eighth area around Elemental, Skirvin area, Downtown YMCA, North Bricktown.The committee deciding locations will include the City of Oklahoma City Office of Sustainability, Downtown Oklahoma City Incorporated staff, City Planners, and paid members of Spokies. The sponsor will not be involved in deciding on rack locations.

----------


## Urbanized

> As of today, zero local tax dollars have gone into the Spokies bike share program. Initial funding came from federal Energy Efficiency and Conservation Block grants in 2009. Downtown Oklahoma City, Inc. supported the launch with $50,000 cash in 2011, and the program has earned more than $30,000 in revenue through rental and membership fees May 2012-May 2013.
> 
> City Council and/or the BID may consider adding funds to the Spokies program in future years, but Spokies contributions are not in either of those budgets for the next fiscal year. Spokies is self-sustaining at this point. The only "tax money" you can say is spent on Spokies is the staff time devoted to making it successful.


Hey! Glad you joined the conversation! I was typing away on my post and you got yours in before mine. But just so everyone knows, OkieStar is my source on all of this info, and the person who can answer ALL of your questions about Spokies. I've been trying to get her to post here on for a while. There literally is no better source on this particular subject, plus many, many others related to downtown/BID/DOKC. Happy she's posting here.

----------


## OkieStar

My first post, and I already have to correct myself! Just found out the City did put in some money up front to start Spokies, adding to the federal grant money. So "zero tax dollars" isn't accurate. About a third of those initial infrastructure costs were put up by the City and the other two thirds came from grants. But Spokies is sustaining itself, and all program expenses (including marketing, maintenance, etc.) are recovered by collecting usage fees and sponsor money. Hope that clarifies it a bit.

----------


## LandRunOkie

What you need to explain is how you spent over $300,000 of tax money on bicycles, yet none of the nearby poor neighborhoods received any.

----------


## Just the facts

> What you need to explain is how you spent over $300,000 of tax money on bicycles, yet none of the nearby poor neighborhoods received any.


Which neighborhoods are you talking about?

----------


## LandRunOkie

Medical Community, Shidler Wheeler, Capitol Hill, Stockyards City, and Linwood

----------


## kevinpate

> What you need to explain is how you spent over $300,000 of tax money on bicycles, yet none of the nearby poor neighborhoods received any.


You may have some confusion on who is pulling this together.  It's not the city fathers ignoring other areas for the CBD and adjoining areas.  The force behind getting the funds, and the group that put up some of its own funds, is Downtown OKC Inc.  If they were not focused on their immediate sphere, it would be strange. 

Indeed, it would be as strange as seeing a business focus group from Capitol Hill or other near by area seeking grants and deciding to spend those funds outside their sphere.

----------


## hoya

I must say I am surprised by the success of Spokies.  When it was announced I thought "oh that's cute" and dismissed it as a novelty.  It is not really something I see myself using.  Like a lot of people, if it doesn't hit my interests I tend to discount it.  I'm trying not to do that, but it had about the same appeal to me as someone building a million dollar theater for shadow puppets.  "That's... nice... I guess."

But in this case I am happy to be proven wrong.  The city needs lots of amenities, not just for people who like the same things I like.  If this program is doing as well as everyone says, then there was clearly a pent up demand for this kind of service.

----------


## Just the facts

> Medical Community, Shidler Wheeler, Capitol Hill, Stockyards City, and Linwood


Those place are still pretty far away for a bike ride given the streets people would have to ride on.  Maybe if there was a dedicated bike path which could connect all those places someone might brave it.  However, the three main target populations for these types of programs are 1)  People who work downtown, 2) tourist, 3) downtown residents who don't have bikes due to small living space.  If you live in Linwood why would you pay for a Spokies membership when you could just buy a bike at Wal-Mart for $100 (or $10 at a yard sale)?

----------


## catch22

I'm currently in Santa Monica, CA and have noticed where they do not have room for a bike rack on the sidewalk they instead occupy one parking space and install an in street bike rack. This is a creative solution we might look into for our program if a location is deemed logistically unable to support a bike share rack because of lack of sidewalk space.

----------


## Urbanized

> Those place are still pretty far away for a bike ride given the streets people would have to ride on.  Maybe if there was a dedicated bike path which could connect all those places someone might brave it.  However, the three main target populations for these types of programs are 1)  People who work downtown, 2) tourist, 3) downtown residents who don't have bikes due to small living space.  If you live in Linwood why would you pay for a Spokies membership when you could just buy a bike at Wal-Mart for $100 (or $10 at a yard sale)?


Better yet, why would you rent a bike in the medical community, or Stockyards City, or anywhere else when you can't ride somewhere else and return it to a different rack? You're just going to ride it around in a circle for 30 minutes and drop it off at the same place? The whole point of this program is to create connectivity between places and take car miles off of the streets; hence the energy grant. This is not about putting rentable toys into random neighborhoods. Some of those neighborhoods very well may become a part of the program someday, but there is not some conspiracy to deny services to anybody, but rather to create something that can succeed and grow to serve as many as possible.

----------


## OKCTalker

> What you need to explain is how you spent over $300,000 of tax money on bicycles, yet none of the nearby poor neighborhoods received any.


This is designed to serve a geographic area, not a demographic group. It neither targets nor excludes anyone based upon income. 

This program didn't use local taxes, it's a hit, and it's expanding. Why do you hate bicycles so much?

----------


## Just the facts

> This is designed to serve a geographic area, not a demographic group. It neither targets nor excludes anyone based upon income. 
> 
> This program didn't use local taxes, it's a hit, and it's expanding. Why do you hate bicycles so much?


It probably isn't an opposition to bicycles as much as it is some groups are just used to being first in line for taxpayer funded programs and they get a little defensive when someone else gets priority/consideration.

----------


## LandRunOkie

> Those place are still pretty far away for a bike ride given the streets people would have to ride on.  Maybe if there was a dedicated bike path which could connect all those places someone might brave it.  However, the three main target populations for these types of programs are 1)  People who work downtown, 2) tourist, 3) downtown residents who don't have bikes due to small living space.  If you live in Linwood why would you pay for a Spokies membership when you could just buy a bike at Wal-Mart for $100 (or $10 at a yard sale)?


The Medical Community is a little over a mile away from 10th and Broadway.  Why would someone pay $75 a year for unlimited bike usage?  Because they have carpel tunnel or arthritis and can't maintain their own bike?  Because they would like to ride a $500 bike without buying a $500 bike?  Because it is a good deal for short rides?  In other words the same reasons the downtown bigshots would want to ride Spokies.



> Better yet, why would you rent a bike in the medical community, or Stockyards City, or anywhere else when you can't ride somewhere else and return it to a different rack? You're just going to ride it around in a circle for 30 minutes and drop it off at the same place?


I think you are not aware of how close these underpriviledged neighborhoods are to downtown.  Linwood is about a mile away and so is the Medical Community.  You would have to ride your bike at under *3 mph* from these locations to not make it to the closes station within 30 minutes.  



> This is designed to serve a geographic area, not a demographic group. It neither targets nor excludes anyone based upon income.


Geographic areas don't vote.  Geographic areas don't have a voice.



> It probably isn't an opposition to bicycles as much as it is some groups are just used to being first in line for taxpayer funded programs and they get a little defensive when someone else gets priority/consideration.


I would say using government funds to empower people to transport themselves is one of the biggest bangs for the buck out there. Bicycling builds confidence, burns calories, enables employment.

----------


## LandRunOkie

If I have to spell it out for you, this centers around morality. Morality is the basis for legitimate authority/leadership.  It's immoral to spend tax money for the benefit of downtown residents and retail to the exclusion of the nearby poor.  That's why your accusation of entitlement is so far off base, Just the facts.  But I have better things to do than argue about the immorality of a bicycle program.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

LandRunOkie, 

Why don't you just petition for a few Spokies stations to be set up in, say, the Western Avenue District or some place like that, that's between downtown and where you're talking about.  That way, the area between can be filled.  It seems like that's the only thing that's gonna satisfy you.

----------


## wev162

Anyone know if there are any plans for a rack at the Legacy at Arts Quarter complex?

----------


## CCOKC

I like the options for the new kiosks but I think I prefer the Sheridan and Dewey location the best since I spend so much time at the Paramount and I already have a kiosk a block from my office on 9th street.

----------


## Pete

Spokies is sponsoring a series of Tuesday evening bike tours, starting with a food & wine tour on Oct. 1.

Bike use is free!

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/FoodWine

*****

Sign up today for the Food & Wine Bike Tour. The tour is absolutely free and led by an expert guide. 

Bicycles for the tour will be provided, free of charge, courtesy of the Spokies bike share program. Reservations requesting Spokies bikes will be limited to 30 people per tour, but you're welcome to bring your own bike. 

Spokies bike riders must be at least 16 years of age and sign a liability waiver before checking out the bike. Because of the size of Spokies bicycles, it is recommended that all riders be 5’3” or taller.

To reserve your space, complete and submit the following form. A separate form should be submitted for each attendee. Because the number of Spokies bikes is limited, completing this form doesn't guarantee that a bike will be reserved for you. We'll reserve the bikes for attendees on a first-come-first-served basis and email you a confirmation about 1 week before your scheduled tour. 

Each tour begins at 6 p.m. and lasts about an hour and a half. For more information, click the Downtown OKC Bike Tours button at DowntownOKC.com.

Upcoming Downtown OKC Bike Tours:
Oct. 8 – Parks & Nature
Oct. 15 – Downtown Living
Oct. 22 – Public Works
Oct. 29 – Ghost Stories Tour

----------


## CCOKC

I went on the History tour that was led by Bob Blackburn last year and had a great time.  I was actually thinking about that this morning as I was putting away my free Spokies t-shirt that I got on the tour.  I don't wear a lot of t-shirts but I love this one. It fits so well and is very comfortable. I even got a free spokies bike helmet.  I imagine these tours will fill up fast this year.

----------


## Praedura

Spokie-ing through downtown:

----------


## warreng88

> Spokie-ing through downtown:


As much as I appreciated that video, it made me a little nauseous.

----------


## ljbab728

An update on Spokies.

http://www.oklahoman.com/article/3949641?embargo=1

----------


## shawnw

> An update on Spokies.
> 
> http://www.oklahoman.com/article/3949641?embargo=1



Was wondering when that was coming out...

----------


## shawnw

When I was at the Paseo Arts Festival this weekend I saw that someone was there ON A SPOKIE. I admire that he did that instead of driving, BUT, he had to walk it around with him everyone because he didn't have a lock and was responsible for it, plus would be paying the extra charges beyond 30 mins... wonder what his total bill was for the round trip... might be time for him to pick up a craigslist bike for such adventures...

Also interesting, my sister from NYC said she liked our bikes better than their citibikes, which surprised me...

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Spokies gave me some major problems. I'll tell more a little later.

----------


## bchris02

I've noticed a lot of the bikes are in poor shape or completely inoperable.  Also, if you rent a damaged bike and return it you could be charged for the damages even if you weren't the one to damage it.  Make sure that your bike is in good condition before you rent it.  Spokies is a great idea but for it to work people have to respect the property and not destroy it.

----------


## shawnw

You can report damage to a bike at the kiosk, which will lock it in place until it's repaired. So if you get a bike out, find that it's damaged, check it right back in and report the damage. Then check out a new bike. A pain, but necessary to have that paper trail.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I understand that.

----------


## Pete

I'm not sure how this will affect the program, but COPTA is taking control of the Spokies program.




> On March 27, 2012, the City entered into a professional services agreement with 
> Downtown Oklahoma City, Inc. to provide management services for the 
> Oklahoma City Bike Share Program (Spokies). The contract was renewed July 1, 
> 2012 and July 1, 2013. The current contract expires June 30, 2014. 
> 
> Bike share can be an effective complement to public transportation by increasing 
> mobility options and enhancing the overall tranportation network. Bike share 
> systems provide users of the existing public transportation system an option for a 
> short point to point trip. Due to the transit nature of the program and the 
> ...

----------


## shawnw

I always suspected this would happen eventually.

----------


## Rover

Is this a bad thing?

----------


## shawnw

So long as its treated as an integrated part of the system and continues to grow I think it's fine. If it gets pigeon-holed and thus doesn't change or grow then it's a problem.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Glad they are expanding. I would like to see better quality bikes though and a helmet rental option. I also think it would be neat if they had an app where you could pay with your phone and use it to find other spokie locations.

_The Spokies bike-share program has been under new management since August and will soon add another station._

Read more: http://journalrecord.com/2014/11/14/...#ixzz3JI3HmJgz

----------


## warreng88

M


> Glad they are expanding. I would like to see better quality bikes though and a helmet rental option. I also think it would be neat if they had an app where you could pay with your phone and use it to find other spokie locations.
> 
> _The Spokies bike-share program has been under new management since August and will soon add another station._
> 
> Read more: Pedaling product: COTPA to expand bike program | The Journal Record


Pedaling product: COTPA to expand bike program
By: Molly M. Fleming  The Journal Record	November 14, 2014

OKLAHOMA CITY – The Spokies bike-share program has been under new management since August and will soon add another station.

The Spokies program, sponsored by Blue Cross and Blue Shield of Oklahoma, was previously operated by Downtown OKC Inc., but is now being managed by the Central Oklahoma Transportation and Parking Authority. Bikes can be rented through the Spokies membership program, which has three levels. 

Memberships come with unlimited 30-minute rides and cost $5 for one day, $20 for one month, and $75 for one year. The bikes can be ridden for only 30 minutes at a time, then must be checked in and another bike can be checked out.

Megan White, COTPA marketing coordinator, said the authority will open a new station in the next six months and add 30 bikes to the fleet. The program started with 95 bikes and now has only 55, due to bikes being damaged beyond repair or going missing. In the last 12 months, 1,100 to 1,400 trips per day were recorded on the bikes.

White said a committee will review Spokies’ growth plan and determine a new location to best fit that plan. 

Ultimately, COTPA would like to grow the program outside of downtown, but that comes with a challenge. 

There was already a Spokies expansion plan in place, so that will be reviewed as the authority grows the program.

“Each station can only be a half-mile from each other,” said Jeanne Smith, Oklahoma River Transit manager and Spokies administrator.

The authority will soon enter into an agreement with Bicycle Transit Systems, the original bike-share group, to help improve the program. As Smith said, the program is meant to promote bikes as alternative transportation for quick 30-minute trips in the city.

“The main purpose of the program is transit,” she said. “You’re downtown and you want to go to lunch, so instead of jumping in your car, you jump on a bike. It’s mainly designed to cut down on traffic congestion.”

When fewer cars are being driven, air quality can improve. With COTPA in charge, the authority can cite the program when applying for federal Congestion Mitigation and Air Quality grants, White said.

“It made sense as we’re writing grants that we can add that,” she said. “We’re already familiar with how those grants work.”

The program costs about $140,000 per year to operate, with only $35,000 covered by user fees; the rest is paid by sponsorships. The CMAQ grants can only cover the cost of new stations.

Smith said that in Boulder, Colorado, businesses volunteer to sponsor bike stations so one will be put in front of their establishments. She said businesses have seen that being near a station can draw new customers. She said COTPA would welcome business sponsorships. Ultimately, COTPA would like to integrate Spokies into the bus system with bike-share stations at bus stops, White said.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Thank you. I wonder how much of the user fees will go up as downtown really gets going.

----------


## Teo9969

Bikes are not going to clean up congestion if they don't have their own lanes…worse yet the idea of them driving on short sidewalks.

That being said, I'm all for more locations and more biking. Sometimes the demand has to be demonstrative before the supply comes about…the supply in this case being biking infrastructure.

----------


## AP

> I would like to see better quality bikes


I definitely agree with you here. When I was in SLC I used their bike share and the quality was soooo much better. I actually enjoyed riding that bike compared to Spokies somewhat uncomfortable bikes.

----------


## shawnw

I'm surprised no one has mention the new Thunder-colored branding (of the bikes and stations) and paint jobs (unless they are being outright replaced, but it looks like just paint jobs) all the bikes have gotten...

https://twitter.com/SpokiesOKC/statu...75784799469568

----------


## gurantula35

> I'm surprised no one has mention the new Thunder-colored branding (of the bikes and stations) and paint jobs (unless they are being outright replaced, but it looks like just paint jobs) all the bikes have gotten...
> 
> https://twitter.com/SpokiesOKC/statu...75784799469568


I read about this a week or two ago.  figured i read it on here.  guess not. ha

Me and my wife visited Chicago early June and used their bike share program everywhere we went.  It was so convenient bc they had stations at or near every attraction in the city.   over 100 stations i believe.  They even have an iphone app to help you find the nearest station and it showed you how many bikes and empty stations there were.  I hope OKC can follow their path and expand this way at some point in the future.

----------


## Filthy

I love the program, but would have liked to see a better overall designed bicycle. I'm not complaining....more or less nitpicking. But in all the cities I've seen this program being utilized, they have all had newer, more streamlined/modern designed bicycles. Typically made of a lightweight aluminum. I don't know what materials were used in this bike..nor am I expert to really care...but they just look old fashioned, like a beach cruiser or like the Schwinns that my grandparents had back in the 60's/70's.

----------


## AP

^That is my only complaint as well. Low quality, heavy, clunky bicycles.

----------


## DoctorTaco

> I love the program, but would have liked to see a better overall designed bicycle. I'm not complaining....more or less nitpicking. But in all the cities I've seen this program being utilized, they have all had newer, more streamlined/modern designed bicycles. Typically made of a lightweight aluminum. I don't know what materials were used in this bike..nor am I expert to really care...but they just look old fashioned, like a beach cruiser or like the Schwinns that my grandparents had back in the 60's/70's.




Not to pick on anyone here, but the history of OKC's system is a total amateur hour. Best practices were not followed and the system was done on the cheap. Basically some people decided it would be cool if OKC had a system but no one really knew how to make it happen so, in traditional OKC fashion they muddled through.

In most cities there would be _2x to 5x the number of stations in just the same area Spokies now covers_. The lack of density is a huge deterrent to usage, as is the small number of bikes, as is the low quality of the bikes, as is the difficulty in using the payment system, as is the lack of a smartphone app, as is general confusion as to how it works, as is the terrible website.

The good news is that someone in power recognized the folly of the system and made changes. Spokies was moved out of Downtown OKC Inc. and into COTPA. COTPA has brought in a nationwide bikeshare consultancy to run the program and they have a high-qualified employee stationed in town to oversee it since about the first of this year. Struggles over funding still plague Spokies, but big changes are coming and have already been implemented.

----------


## shawnw

I'm cool with our system considering it had to be done on the cheapish side since it was started with grant money (so very limited budget) and until Embark picked it up we didn't know if it would even stay. I suspect the city will continue to make improvements ongoing.

I will say that I've see and used a number of bike share programs (including in Europe) and have been most impressed by Phoenix's program up to this point. The reason is that, while they do have kiosks, each bike has a lock with a credit card reader on it. So you can lock the bike up wherever and then swipe your card to get it out, so the system is not constrained by the kiosks. So you she shared bikes all over town, not just at the kiosks, so if you need one, you just swipe your card and go.

----------


## AP

Spokies launched a new location at Elemental today.

----------


## Pete

A Film Row location is desperately needed.

----------


## benjico

> A Film Row location is desperately needed.


Would love to see this branch out further from downtown - NW 23rd, Plaza District, Boathouse Row, Innovation, Maybe even Western Ave...

----------


## Jeepnokc

> A Film Row location is desperately needed.


We were asked several months ago if we had an objection to having one in front of our building (we didn't) but haven't heard anything since.

----------


## warreng88

Shifting gears: Spokies bicycle-sharing program rolls out new look, station and sponsor

By: Brian Brus  The Journal Record	 July 10, 2015

A Spokies bicycle, sporting a new paint job and an advertising panel, is parked at the program’s station at NW Eighth Street and Walker Avenue in Oklahoma City. 

OKLAHOMA CITY – Spokies gained Blue Cross and Blue Shield of Oklahoma as a major sponsor this month as the downtown bicycle-sharing program installed its eighth station and refurbished the fleet.

The $50,000, one-year advertising contract represents a significant step for the program, which is operated under a division of the Central Oklahoma Transportation and Parking Authority, Embark Bike Share and River Transit Manager Jeanne Smith said. It proves the revenue-generating potential to integrate a biking lifestyle with the city’s mass transit system.

The deal allowed the program to repaint and repair most of the 50 bikes in use and replace those that have worn out over the last three years. A new paint job – light blue instead of gray – makes the bikes stand out a little better against traffic, and each bike now has an advertising panel of about 2 square feet on either side of the rear tire.

The stations where the bikes are locked – released by credit card purchase or online memberships – provide advertising space as well. Smith said the program is allowed to arrange sponsorships and signage under a city ordinance.

“We’re looking at other systems around the country and how they do their advertising, so it’s a little early to say how this might ultimately develop,” Smith said. 

“Boston and New York have very heavily used transit systems with large hubs, so they operate a little differently than, say, Denver or Omaha.

“We need to see what our market will support,” she said.

Smith said officials hope Spokies use will become so widespread that residents and visitors will be able to seamlessly move from one transit mode to another, parking their cars and taking Embark buses or bikes more often. The upgraded stations include better mapping signage.

Blue Cross spokeswoman Ashley Hudgeons said some of the company’s units in other states have similar marketing deals that have worked well – in Chicago, it’s the Divvy bike share program with 4,760 bikes, for example, and in Minneapolis, it’s Nice Ride Minnesota with more than 1,600.

Hudgeons said executives approached the opportunity from two angles: They have a stake in helping the city develop a healthier, environmentally friendly lifestyle, and marketing exposure near vibrant residential and entertainment districts. Blue Cross and Blue Shield might consider expanding its sponsorship to other busy street corners, she said.

The company was allowed to choose the site for the latest station. Hudgeons said Elemental Coffee, 815 N. Hudson Ave., was already a proven cyclist hangout, with a bike repair stand near the front door. And the monthly H&8th Night Market food truck gathering surrounds the spot.

Elemental co-owner Laura Massenat said she was pleased to have the station on the corner of the coffee shop parking lot.

----------


## Teo9969

> We were asked several months ago if we had an objection to having one in front of our building (we didn't) but haven't heard anything since.


Like a good neighbor, Hunsucker is there!!!

----------


## Pete

Rented a Spokies bike yesterday for the first time...

Very convenient and now super easy to check out.  Just put in your card, put in the bike # you want to pull, and then yank it out of the rack.  It's $5 per day and you can check in and out as many bikes as you want in 24 hours.

They are crazy *heavy* and a bit weird to operate because it has that kid-style press backwards on the pedal to brake thing.

Cool and easy for cruising around but I wouldn't want to ride up any hills.

Also, when I dropped it at Elemental Coffee there were a total of three bikes in the rack and when I walked back by there an hour later, all three were gone.  So, it seems the system is getting plenty of use.  And certainly lots of opportunity to expand to SoSA, Plaza, 23rd, Film Row, etc.

----------


## DoctorTaco

> They are crazy *heavy* and a bit weird to operate because it has that kid-style press backwards on the pedal to brake thing.
> 
> Cool and easy for cruising around but I wouldn't want to ride up any hills.


I know that they are in the process of gathering bids for a complete revamp of the system. New bikes are the chief priority (which would require new checkout stations more than likely). After they get that sorted, I sense that an aggressive expansion campaign is in the plans.

I heard the Spokies consultant speak once, and he said that in most cities with successful bike-share programs there would be *5x* the number of stations as OKC has to cover the exact same square mileage.

----------


## Pete

COTPA is set to issue an RFP to completely replace all the bikes, stations and software.

RFP calls for at least 10 stations (there are 8 now), and bikes with a minimum of 3 gears.  The current bikes are crazy heavy, are fixed gear and do not have handlebar brakes.

This should be a huge improvement.

----------


## Anonymous.

Pete, you mentioned you can check out bikes from stations for 24 hours for $5. But I thought I heard/read previously that the stations do not allow interaction after a certain time?

----------


## shawnw

I think there were hours limitations in the very beginning. Similarly you could only check out one bike per CC in the beginning but that changed as well.

----------


## OkiePoke

My complaint when I rented them one time was about how heavy they were. Definitely an improvement in they get new, lighter bikes.

----------


## shawnw

I love this, but personally would be okay if we got 10 new stations of bikes AND kept the current stations and bikes, though I realize that might not be feasible compatibility wise. But it would be nice to be able to have 18 stations....

----------


## Plutonic Panda

http://journalrecord.com/2016/08/05/...-general-news/

I know this would never work in OKC right now, but it would be really cool to see Broadway St. be reworked to a completely pedestrian street from downtown to 10th. Cars could still cross east to west, but it could function like Santa Monica walking zone in dt Santa Monica. Broadway doesn't seem to get too much traffic at times I've been there. Bike lines for Spokies would be a good promotion.

----------


## ljbab728

> http://journalrecord.com/2016/08/05/...-general-news/
> 
> I know this would never work in OKC right now, but it would be really cool to see Broadway St. be reworked to a completely pedestrian street from downtown to 10th. Cars could still cross east to west, but it could function like Santa Monica walking zone in dt Santa Monica. Broadway doesn't seem to get too much traffic at times I've been there. Bike lines for Spokies would be a good promotion.


I'm not sure what you mean by Santa Monica walking zone.  I've been on that street multitudes of times and it is very walkable for the most part, but I've never heard of a walking zone there.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

A mid section pedestrian only corridor. They could also make Broadway extremely narrow with super wide sidewalks like they did from the Santa Monica Expo line station to the Pier.

----------


## Anonymous.

When did the bike station @ Level get removed?

Also their website is really bad, a lot of 404 pages.

----------


## warreng88

OKC bike-sharing program to upgrade

By: Brian Brus  The Journal Record	August 5, 2016

OKLAHOMA CITY – The city’s Spokie’s bicycle-sharing program is getting a $200,000 face-lift this month with a full fleet replacement and new docking stations downtown.

The 50 bikes from Wisconsin-based BCycle LLC will be sturdier and require fewer repairs, said Michael Scroggins, spokesman for Embark, the city’s public transportation agency. BCycle will also provide better electronic purchase equipment and data feedback than the current system so that Embark can track user trends.

The upgrade is due in part to another contribution of $50,000 from Blue Cross and Blue Shield of Oklahoma. The health insurance company’s gift last year helped pay for paint jobs, repairs and signage in exchange for marketing space on each bike. Company spokeswoman Lauren Dennison said Blue Cross and Blue Shield was merely interested in improving the community’s overall health through activity.

A 2012 report by the nonprofit League of American Bicyclists found that communities that sponsor bike-sharing programs benefit from better-than-average health, which lowers health care costs and improves productivity. The nation’s 60 million annual recreational bicyclists spend $46.9 billion on meals, transportation, lodging, gifts and entertainment, researchers found.

“Communities that have fostered that popularity by providing bicycle infrastructure for transportation and recreation have seen considerable economic benefits by attracting businesses, tourism, and active residents,” the report says. “Neighborhoods become more desirable when traffic slows down and residents have more transportation choices. Businesses can encourage shopping among loyal, local customers by making getting there by bike more appealing.”

Scroggins said Spokies is starting to show an impact on local culture as people increasingly rent the bikes for lunchtime jaunts downtown and tourism in the evenings. Anecdotal evidence suggests that some commuters are starting to use the bikes so they can park their automobiles farther away from work, as is the case in Los Angeles, which recently launched a 1,000-bike, 65-station initiative called Metro Bikes with BCycle equipment.

----------


## SwankBowser

One of the new docking stations has been installed in front of the Ballpark.  It looks much nicer than the previous one.

----------


## Anonymous.

> One of the new docking stations has been installed in front of the Ballpark.  It looks much nicer than the previous one.


The new one is placed at Level/Native Roots now, too. I agree it looks good. Interested to try out the new bikes.

----------


## Urbanized

Bcycle has been doing bike share for a long time. Should be a major upgrade.

----------


## AP

I used them in SLC  a couple years ago and really wanted something similar at the time as an upgrade to Spokies. So glad we are finally getting them!

----------


## OkiePoke

Looks like they are installing the new racks near McNellies today.

----------


## Urbanized

Good grief that solar panel is visually jarring.

----------


## OKCinsomniac

> Good grief that solar panel is visually jarring.


Same reaction when I saw the one next to Native Roots.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Good grief that solar panel is visually jarring.


No kidding - that's a weird spot for that to be placed.

----------


## Pete

I'm sure the solar-driven nature of this required them to move the location to the south, because the previous location was directly east of the building and in the shadows most the day.

----------


## OkiePoke

It really takes away from the view walking towards McNellies. It would have been cool if they could have mounted the solar panel on the top of the light poles, or something similar. Or maybe have multiple smaller panels.

----------


## Urbanized

> I'm sure the solar-driven nature of this required them to move the location to the south, because the previous location was directly east of the building and in the shadows most the day.


I was also thinking it might be due to the way they are re-working the street level east side of the building. It looks like maybe they are continuing their recent retail conversion in that direction..?

----------


## Pete

> I was also thinking it might be due to the way they are re-working the street level east side of the building. It looks like maybe they are continuing their recent retail conversion in that direction..?


You win the Pinto!

I had just seen this submitted to the DDRC and didn't connect the dots until now...  They are putting in storefronts in the old Spokies spot.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

That solar panel is a lot better to see than utility wires.

----------


## baralheia

How many bikes do the new stations support? The old one here could hold a maximum of 16 bikes but it looks like the new one can only hold 8...

----------


## OKCinsomniac

Deep Deuce Spokies station (from this morning).

----------


## shawnw

I love that it's the businesses along Walker pushing the urban street wall despite the city's refusal to do so in general.

----------


## soonermike81

Do we know what businesses are going into those retail spots?

----------


## OKCinsomniac

A couple shots of the Automobile Alley station from this evening... avec des bicyclettes

----------


## Pete

Thanks!

Those bikes look way better than the previous version, which were crazy heavy and cumbersome.

Glad to see this project get a big upgrade.  Wish they would expand to Film Row.

----------


## Jeepnokc

They had discussed Film Row at one point as they called me to see if I had any objection to it being outside our office (we didn't).  It has been quite a while though since that call occurred.




> Thanks!
> 
> Those bikes look way better than the previous version, which were crazy heavy and cumbersome.
> 
> Glad to see this project get a big upgrade.  Wish they would expand to Film Row.

----------


## AP

Didn't they cite cost of implementation as one of the things holding expansion back? Then they go and replace the entire system...

----------


## Pete

If they go to Film Row, the rack should be further west IMO, 

Like near the Paramount.

----------


## DoctorTaco

> Didn't they cite cost of implementation as one of the things holding expansion back? Then they go and replace the entire system...


Those bikes were nearly unrideable. Replacing the bikes was a necessary first step. Expanding the network with the same bikes would be like adding a breakfast nook extension onto your kitchen when your existing kitchen was only a microwave oven sitting on a bare concrete floor.

----------


## Pete

Yeah, they were pretty bad.

I rented one once and only once.

----------


## catch22

Just used the Santa Monica Breeze bike share yesterday. I think the bikes were better than OKC's (geared) but the payment system was a bit wonky. You have to download an app or preload a credit card onto an account. Each bike has its own solar powered fare box that connects to a very very slow WIFI system to complete the transaction. Several bikes would not connect and eventually the 4th bike found the network. I thought the Spokie system of swipe and unlock was much better and faster. 

Also due to the preloading of money into an account, I now have a credit of $8 because our total fare for renting both bikes for a half hour was only $7, not sure if I can get a refund or not. Not sure the next time I will be in that area and specifically want to rent a bike. So it really may be some time before I ever get the money back or end up using it.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> If they go to Film Row, the rack should be further west IMO, 
> 
> Like near the Paramount.


I was thinking down close to 21c or by the music venue where t is still close to hotel

----------


## shawnw

IMO they could easily put one at the very beginning of FR _AND_ by Jones/21c and meet the goals of the program (quarter mile disbursement of stations I think), and I think in time both of those locations would get well utilized.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Spokies is free tomorrow according to their Twitter.

----------


## shawnw

And buses. Don't forget about buses.

----------


## Pete

News release from City of OKC:



EMBARK Launches New Spokies Bikes & Stations
New Trek Bikes Offer Better Ride

Oklahoma City – EMBARK launched major upgrades to the Spokies bike share system last week, by adding 50 new Trek bikes to the fleet and joining the national BCycle network.

The $304,000 upgrade is possible through the collaborative efforts and funding of the Central Oklahoma Transportation & Parking Authority (COTPA), the City of Oklahoma City, Blue Cross Blue Shield of Oklahoma, and the Federal Transportation Administration

The new bike seats are easier to adjust to accommodate people of different heights, have front and rear hand brakes, have splash guards for a cleaner ride, and the 3-speeds make navigating hills easier.  Besides the comfort factor, several bike features will help Spokies manage maintenance and operations.  The bikes are all GPS enabled to help track their whereabouts, have puncture-resistant tires for urban terrain and are specific to bike share programs and outdoor storage which makes them more durable. GPS allows pass holders to locate available bikes from a mobile device and track calories burned and miles traveled while taking a Spokies trip.

“Spokies is an important part of our multimodal transit network,” says Jason Ferbrache, EMBARK Administrator. “This upgrade is an investment in providing a reliable and active transit alternative. Someone who takes a bus or parks their car in the downtown area can use Spokies to get to their final destination. The new bikes, stations and pricing structure will make that faster and easier.”

The Spokies pricing structure has also been updated. The bikes can be checked out at any of the eight stations in the downtown area for $3.50 per half hour. A monthly pass is $9.95 and an annual pass is $70. Pass holders receive unlimited 60 minute trips. During ozone alert season, 30 minute rides are free on the third Friday of the month. Upcoming dates are August 19 and September 16.

EMBARK’s bike share program is serviced by Bicycle Transit Systems, with bikes and stations provided by BCycle, a unit of Trek Bicycles of Wisconsin. These companies have successfully launched and/or operate more than 40 bike share systems in metropolitan areas in the United States and abroad.  Spokies monthly or annual pass holders have the benefit of using the bike share program when they travel to those metro areas, with only usage fees for longer rides.

To find a Spokies bike or learn more about the program, www.SpokiesOKC.com 


About Spokies
There are eight Spokies stations throughout downtown and within a five minute ride from one another.
Spokies is an EMBARK transit service. EMBARK is the business unit of the Central Oklahoma Transportation & Parking Authority (COTPA) – a public trust administered by the City of Oklahoma City. EMBARK is responsible for providing safe, efficient and convenient public transportation and downtown parking solutions to the greater Oklahoma City area.

COTPA is celebrating 50 years of leadership in providing public transit and downtown parking services to Oklahoma’s capital city.

----------


## LocoAko

Doesn't pertain to OKC, but it was interesting to read that Seattle is killing their bike share program in favor of putting the money toward other bike and pedestrian safety improvements. 

http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-...ampaign=buffer

----------


## Spartan

I don't think that's true. A friend of mine who is a transit planner there said they were just reevaluating the program and may chose a new operator soon. Topography makes bikeshare a challenge in Seattle.

They've always invested in bike lanes, they just haven't really connected them all yet.

----------


## DoctorTaco

If you haven't ridden Spokies since the new bikes came out you gotta try again. The new bike are SOOOOOOO much better than the old ones. 

Now we just need some more stations.

----------


## HOT ROD

Spartan, it's dead in Seattle. ...

----------


## baralheia

Yeah, the new bikes are really nice. I never rode the old ones, but I've tried out the new ones a couple of times now and even for a fat kid like me, they're comfortable and easy to ride. I'd love to see Spokies expand their network though... A station or two in the OU Medical Center campus would do well, as would one near 21c or in Film Row, and also one somewhere around the capitol building.

----------


## Ross MacLochness

> Yeah, the new bikes are really nice. I never rode the old ones, but I've tried out the new ones a couple of times now and even for a fat kid like me, they're comfortable and easy to ride. I'd love to see Spokies expand their network though... A station or two in the OU Medical Center campus would do well, as would one near 21c or in Film Row, and also one somewhere around the capitol building.


I'd love to see stations in plaza, 23rd, paseo, western ave, an in the future, Farmers Market.  One of the guys who manages the system said they would definitely expand if they ever got more funding.  So if you have a bunch of money and love bike share, pony up and lets ride into the sunset.

----------


## DoctorTaco

> I'd love to see stations in plaza, 23rd, paseo, western ave, an in the future, Farmers Market.  One of the guys who manages the system said they would definitely expand if they ever got more funding.  So if you have a bunch of money and love bike share, pony up and lets ride into the sunset.


Even more important than  expanding the geographical range of Spokies is infilling the current expanse. I once heard that most cities with successful bike share systems have 5x the number of stations in a similar square mileage that OKC has with Spokies. For people to really start using Spokies as transit they need to be able to get door-to-door service, or closer to it. At least that is the experience of most other cities. For me, walking 2 or 3 blocks to a station on both sides of my trip negates the usefulness of the Spokies as a mode of transportation.

So my big idea for infill/expansion: A new Deep Deuce station near the Maywood apartments. One on the 13th St. side of the Edge Apartments in Midtown. One in front of the Lift apartments in Midtown. One in front of the Steelyard/Criterion. One at Sheridan and Oklahoma Ave. One at the Skirvin. 

So that's 6 new stations more or less within the within the boundaries of the existing network of 8.  Only then should we talk about expanding: first towards 21C and Film row, then up to 23rd and Walker, Perle Mesta Park at 19th and Shartel.  16th and Classen, and the Plaza.

A guy can dream, right?

----------


## Ross MacLochness

> Even more important than  expanding the geographical range of Spokies is infilling the current expanse. I once heard that most cities with successful bike share systems have 5x the number of stations in a similar square mileage that OKC has with Spokies. For people to really start using Spokies as transit they need to be able to get door-to-door service, or closer to it. At least that is the experience of most other cities. For me, walking 2 or 3 blocks to a station on both sides of my trip negates the usefulness of the Spokies as a mode of transportation.
> 
> So my big idea for infill/expansion: A new Deep Deuce station near the Maywood apartments. One on the 13th St. side of the Edge Apartments in Midtown. One in front of the Lift apartments in Midtown. One in front of the Steelyard/Criterion. One at Sheridan and Oklahoma Ave. One at the Skirvin. 
> 
> So that's 6 new stations more or less within the within the boundaries of the existing network of 8.  Only then should we talk about expanding: first towards 21C and Film row, then up to 23rd and Walker, Perle Mesta Park at 19th and Shartel.  16th and Classen, and the Plaza.
> 
> A guy can dream, right?


I agree it'd be great to have more stations within the core as well, however without ridership to and from neighborhoods where people would actually live who is going to use Spokies as a viable means of transportation?  Rn, not too many people both live and work dt to support more bikes.

----------


## Spartan

> Spartan, it's dead in Seattle. ...


Probably swapping it out with an electric fleet, right? They seemed to form a consensus that they need pedal assist to get casual bicyclists pedaling up and down the hills.

http://mynorthwest.com/470637/seattl...ted-to-change/

----------


## Plutonic Panda

It would be nice to see OKC get to about 30-40 stations. 

https://ggwash.org/view/62137/all-11...ampaign=buffer

----------


## aDark

I love the Spokies program and I hope it continues to infill and grow. I would use the program but I ride my own bike to and from work when weather permits. Does the city expect visitors or residents to be the majority of Spokies ridership? This is a legitimate question and not an attempt to start argument as to the program's usefulness. 

Also, have the city maps located at the bike stations always been present or is that a new addition? I think it they are very useful for out-of-towners trying to explore and I imaginethey encourage use of the biking system.

----------


## shawnw

> It would be nice to see OKC get to about 30-40 stations. 
> 
> https://ggwash.org/view/62137/all-11...ampaign=buffer


I'm under the impression that via the 2017 GO bond process, Spokies is trying to get in the neighborhood of a couple dozen stations.

----------


## TheTravellers

Station/dock-less bike share programs are now the thing, shame they didn't come along before all the infrastructure for stations/docks was invested in.  :Frown: 

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...fpost-partners

----------


## Geographer

Lime Bikes and V bikes are ALL OVER downtown Dallas and the surrounding neighborhoods...I've actually seen a couple pop up in downtown Arlington and near UTA as well.

----------


## dankrutka

We have dockless bikes in Denton and I see them everywhere.

----------


## CCOKC

I noticed dockless Spokies this weekend downtown. I did not ride one but I noticed they say $1.25 to start and a per mile price after that similar to the Lime Scooter rental model. I have yet to ride a s. The new bikes are a different model than the ones in the docking stations.   I noticed them while out on my evening  jog the last two days and ran by quite a few of them in Bricktown and by the Cox Convention Center.

----------


## shawnw

https://embarkok.com/connect/news/spokies-e-bikes




> EMBARK Introduces Electric Bikes During National Bike Month
> 
> Spokies Bike Share Adds 53 Pedal-Assist Bikes
> 
> OKLAHOMA CITY – Officials with EMBARK announced today they have added 53 electric bikes to its Spokies Bike Share system in downtown OKC. The system expansion introduces new bike technology while growing the overall fleet to 112 total dockless bicycles.
> 
> Spokies launched in 2012 as the city’s only bike share program in central Oklahoma. The service offers a convenient and healthy way to commute downtown. Funding for the E-bikes came from Federal Transportation Alternative Program (TAP) Grant. 
> 
> “EMBARK continues to evolve the transit options in the communities we serve,” said Jason Ferbrache, EMBARK Administrator. “With the new E-bikes, customers can expand their trip length and make the trip with ease.  The electric bikes can be more comfortable to operate than pedal-only bikes, especially when going uphill. Our vision is to create a transportation system that all want to access. With the new E-bikes, we’ve taken another step toward that reality.”
> ...



I was part of the source selection team many months ago so it's great that these are finally hitting the streets. If you were at bike fest yesterday, you had the opportunity to try one out.

Picture from bike fest:

----------

